# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आज  का  भारत  केसा  है?  कैसे  है  उसे  चलाने  वाले ?  और  चल  क्या  रहा  है?

## sultania

मित्रो  आज  भारत  मैं  विश्व  महामारी kovid 19 का  प्रकोप  है  / 

क्या  हकीकत  है  अभी  भारतीयों  की ? 
क्या  हकीकत  है  सत्ता  मैं  बैठे  राज नेताओ  की? 

देखेंगे  इन्हे  हकीकत  के  आयने  मैं /

----------


## sultania

आज हम  करोना  वर्ल्ड  कप  के  सेमीफाइनल  मैं  पहुंच  चुके  हैँ  |
पुरे  298283 मरीज  के साथ 
अब रूस  से  मुकाबला  है  जो  502436 मरीज  के  साथ  3 रे  पायदान पे  है  |
क्या  कर  रही  है  सरकार? 
क्या दुनिया  का  सबसे  बड़ा  लोकडाउन  बिना  किसी  योजना  के फेल  हो  गया ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> आज हम  करोना  वर्ल्ड  कप  के  सेमीफाइनल  मैं  पहुंच  चुके  हैँ  |
> पुरे  298283 मरीज  के साथ 
> अब रूस  से  मुकाबला  है  जो  502436 मरीज  के  साथ  3 रे  पायदान पे  है  |
> क्या  कर  रही  है  सरकार? 
> क्या दुनिया  का  सबसे  बड़ा  लोकडाउन  बिना  किसी  योजना  के फेल  हो  गया ?


कुरोना आइपीएल में आज दिल्ली तमिलनाडु को पछाड़कर दूसरे स्थान पर पहुँचने वाला है। कृपया इस बारे में भी विस्तृत जानकारी दें।

----------


## sultania

दिल्ली  तो चैम्पियन बनने के करीब है /

श्री  केजरीवाल जी  मैन  ऑफ़ the  मैच  है /
ये तो पूर्व  से  ही  खांसने की  प्रतियोगिता के रहस्मय खिलाडी  है /

कभी  भी  इन्हे बेटिंग  करते  हुये  संक्रमण रोक  संबधित हेलमेट  पहने  ना  देखा  /

ईश्वर  की दया  है  इनकी  खांसी  करोना  के पहले  आश्चर्यजनक  रूप  से  अचानक  ठीक  उसी  तरह  से हो  गयी  जैसे  कुंबले  ने  इंग्लैंड  मैं  शतक  
लगा दिया ,  खांसी  ठीक  ना  होती तो  MCD  इन्हे  जमात  मैं  12 वे प्लेयर 
(सबसे  मिलके  पानी  पिलाने  वाला )के रूप   मैं  देश  के  सामने  प्रस्तुत  कर  देती  |

----------


## anita

> दिल्ली  तो चैम्पियन बनने के करीब है /
> 
> श्री  केजरीवाल जी  मैन  ऑफ़ the  मैच  है /
> ये तो पूर्व  से  ही  खांसने की  प्रतियोगिता के रहस्मय खिलाडी  है /
> 
> कभी  भी  इन्हे बेटिंग  करते  हुये  संक्रमण रोक  संबधित हेलमेट  पहने  ना  देखा  /
> 
> ईश्वर  की दया  है  इनकी  खांसी  करोना  के पहले  आश्चर्यजनक  रूप  से  अचानक  ठीक  उसी  तरह  से हो  गयी  जैसे  कुंबले  ने  इंग्लैंड  मैं  शतक  
> लगा दिया ,  खांसी  ठीक  ना  होती तो  MCD  इन्हे  जमात  मैं  12 वे प्लेयर 
> (सबसे  मिलके  पानी  पिलाने  वाला )के रूप   मैं  देश  के  सामने  प्रस्तुत  कर  देती  |



ये बढ़िया है एक दम मस्त

----------


## sultania

क्या  चल  रहा  है  भारत  मैं ? 

देश भक्ती  की  भावना  फिर जगा  दी  गयी  है ,  
चीनी  सामान  का बहिष्कार  देश भक्ती  से  जुड़  चूका  है /
फेकू समर्थको  ने  फिर गूगली डाल  दी  है,  जो  की नो  बॉल  है, फिर  भी  अंधभक्त   आँख  मूंद  क़े  अंपायर बकनर बन गये   है /

डोकलाम की  घास भरी  पिच पे 73 दिनों  तक दोनों  देशो  की सेनाये  मैच  खेलने  को तैयार  थी,  मगर दवाब क़े कारण  बिना टॉस हुये  ही सेनाये  लोट  गयी /

फेकू  देश भक्तो ने खूब  हल्ला किया   सभी  ने शपथ ली  की चीनी  सामानो  का  बहिष्कार  करो  
मगर  हुआ  उल्टा इम्पोर्ट  चीन से  ज्यादा हुआ  /
गोदी मिडिया  भी  भर भर  क़े  चीन  क़े  सामानो को बहिष्कार  करने  की  बात  कर  रही  है,  साथ ही उसी  प्रोग्राम मैं चीनी  कम्पनियो क़े  विज्ञापन 
भी  दिखा  रही  है /
इसी बीच  चुपक चुपक पेट्रोल  डीजल के  दाम रोज बढ़ाये गये है /
पर अंधभक्त  खुश है /
मैं  भी  खुश  हु 
क्योंकि कुछ  बोलने या पूछने पे मुझे कांग्रेसी  घोषित कर  दिया  जायेगा,  इसलिये झूठी मुस्कान मैं भी  रखता हु, /

----------


## superidiotonline

> क्या  चल  रहा  है  भारत  मैं ? 
> 
> देश भक्ती  की  भावना  फिर जगा  दी  गयी  है ,  
> चीनी  सामान  का बहिष्कार  देश भक्ती  से  जुड़  चूका  है /
> फेकू समर्थको  ने  फिर गूगली डाल  दी  है,  जो  की नो  बॉल  है, फिर  भी  अंधभक्त   आँख  मूंद  क़े  अंपायर बकनर बन गये   है /
> 
> डोकलाम की  घास भरी  पिच पे 73 दिनों  तक दोनों  देशो  की सेनाये  मैच  खेलने  को तैयार  थी,  मगर दवाब क़े कारण  बिना टॉस हुये  ही सेनाये  लोट  गयी /
> 
> फेकू  देश भक्तो ने खूब  हल्ला किया   सभी  ने शपथ ली  की चीनी  सामानो  का  बहिष्कार  करो  
> ...


आपका यह विचार तो शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड से मिलता हैं। आपको कैसे पता चला?

----------


## sultania

इजराइल  की  पब्लिक  - हमें  तो करोना  कहर से मोसाद  ने बचा लिया 
फेकू अंध भक्त   -हमें  भी  करोना  नाकामयाबी से मो साद  ने बचा  लिया 

ये चला  था भारत  मैं

----------


## sultania

अभी  भारत  मैं  करोना  चरम  काल  पे  है /
कम से कम और जिनके जाये  बिना शादी  ना  हो  सकती सिर्फ  उन्ही को शादी  समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होना चाहिये /
समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होने से क्या  हाहाकार हो  सकता  है  उसका  एक नमूना  देखे ,  बिहार  पटना  के पास  की घटना  है /

----------


## anita

> अभी  भारत  मैं  करोना  चरम  काल  पे  है /
> कम से कम और जिनके जाये  बिना शादी  ना  हो  सकती सिर्फ  उन्ही को शादी  समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होना चाहिये /
> समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होने से क्या  हाहाकार हो  सकता  है  उसका  एक नमूना  देखे ,  बिहार  पटना  के पास  की घटना  है /



भारत में कोई नियम मान ले, ऐसे कैसे हो सकता है नाक नीची ना हो जायेगी 

सबसे ज्यादा वही थूका जाता है जहाँ लिखा हो की यहाँ थूकना मना हैं

----------


## superidiotonline

> अभी  भारत  मैं  करोना  चरम  काल  पे  है /
> कम से कम और जिनके जाये  बिना शादी  ना  हो  सकती सिर्फ  उन्ही को शादी  समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होना चाहिये /
> समारोह  मैं  शामिल  होने से क्या  हाहाकार हो  सकता  है  उसका  एक नमूना  देखे ,  बिहार  पटना  के पास  की घटना  है /


वर-वधू को कोरोना है या नहीं इसे पता करने का क्या उपाय है?

----------


## sultania

> भारत में कोई नियम मान ले, ऐसे कैसे हो सकता है नाक नीची ना हो जायेगी 
> 
> सबसे ज्यादा वही थूका जाता है जहाँ लिखा हो की यहाँ थूकना मना हैं





> वर-वधू को कोरोना है या नहीं इसे पता करने का क्या उपाय है?


मेरे हिसाब से अभी  करोना  काल  मैं कोई  भी  फंक्शन  हो उसमे  मेजबानी  करने  वाले सदस्य को  अपना  करोना  टेस्ट  करा  के  मेहमानों  को भी  सूचित  कर  देना चाहिये  की  हमारे  यहाँ  का  समारोह  कोविड  फ्री लोगों  दुवारा  संचालित  किया  जा  रहा  है / धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> मेरे हिसाब से अभी  करोना  काल  मैं कोई  भी  फंक्शन  हो उसमे  मेजबानी  करने  वाले सदस्य को  अपना  करोना  टेस्ट  करा  के  मेहमानों  को भी  सूचित  कर  देना चाहिये  की  हमारे  यहाँ  का  समारोह  कोविड  फ्री लोगों  दुवारा  संचालित  किया  जा  रहा  है / धन्यवाद


टेस्ट कराने के बाद चिपक गया कुराना तो?

----------


## sultania

> टेस्ट कराने के बाद चिपक गया कुराना तो?


टेस्ट के बाद कोरिनटीन,  सोशल  डिस्टेंसिंग  मास्क  सेंटराइजर  इन सबकी  मदद  लेके  चिपकने  से  बचना  होगा

----------


## superidiotonline

> टेस्ट के बाद कोरिनटीन,  सोशल  डिस्टेंसिंग  मास्क  सेंटराइजर  इन सबकी  मदद  लेके  चिपकने  से  बचना  होगा


मतलब वर-वधू के साथ घराती-बाराती सभी का टेस्ट लेने के बाद १४ दिनों के लिए शादी होने तक क्वारंटीन कर दिया जाएगा?

----------


## sultania

> मतलब वर-वधू के साथ घराती-बाराती सभी का टेस्ट लेने के बाद १४ दिनों के लिए शादी होने तक क्वारंटीन कर दिया जाएगा?


ऐसा  हो  तो  बेहतर  होगा,  मगर  ये संभव  ना  होगा /
कोर्ट  मैरिज ,  पार्टी  करोना  बाद,  यही  राजमार्ग  लगता  है मुझे /

----------


## sultania

क्या चल  रहा  है  देश  मैं? 

करोना  करोना  और सिर्फ  कोरोना 

कुछ  सवाल  है  करोना  पे  
जू  मैं  जानवर  संक्रमित  हुये  उनमे  करोना  क्यों  नहीं  फैला? 
करोड़ो घूमते  आवारा  जानवरो  मैं  करोना  ना फैला ,  ये सोशल डिस्टेन्स और  मास्क  भी  ना लगाते /

लाखो  की  भीड़  जमा  हुयी  करोना  नहीं  फैला  /
ये  केसी बीमारी  है,  आज  पॉजिटिव,  अपने  आप  निगेटिव /

अमीर  आदमी ,  राजनेता  करोना होने  पे  होम  कॉरटिन ,  कुछ दिन  मैं  ठीक,  गरीब  आदमी  खांसी  बुखार  होने  पे  सरकारी  अस्पताल  मैं  भर्ती  और  मौत / 

दुनिया  भर  के अस्पतालो  के अन्दर  की तस्वीरें  भारत  मै  दिखायी  गयी 
मगर भारत  के  अस्पतालो  की तस्वीरें भारत  मैं नहीं  दिखायी  जा  रही /

केसा है ये करोना? 
आते  ही  सारी बीमारी खत्म  हो  गयी /

केसा  है  ये  करोना  बिना  इलाज  के  95% लोग  ठीक  हो  रहे  है /

क्या  मानवता  के  दुश्मन  जो  लोग  मानव  तस्करी  करते  है हॉस्पिटल  की आड़  मैं ,  करोना  की  छत्र छाया  मैं  कही  गरीब  आदमी  के महगे  बॉडी  पार्ट  को  नहीं  ना  निकाल  रहे ,  क्योंकि  अस्पतालो  के अंदर  की कोई  रिपोर्ट  नहीं /

नहीं नहीं  ये  मेरे  मन  का  केवल  भ्रम  है  ऐसा  ना  होगा  करोना /

धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

केसा  है करोना? 

केसा है  ये करोना  
जब करोना  के विश्व फेकू  नायक  के सबसे  बड़े  सेनापति  के गृह नगर  के  अस्पताल  की हालत  पे हाई कोर्ट  बताता  है  की ये  हॉस्पिटल नहीं  बदबूदार तहखाना  है /

क्यों बदनाम  करते  हो जज साहब  इसी  हॉस्पिटल  के ऊपर  सेना  से फूल  बरसाये  गये  है,  मुँह  से  आवाज़  निकलती  है  केसा  है  तु करोना /

विश्व नायक  नेशनल  टीवी  पे आके  बताते  है  लॉक डाउन  मैं  किसी  कर्मचारी  की सेलरी  नहीं  कटेगी,  मकान  मालिक  भाड़ा  का  दवाब  नहीं  बनायेगे ,  हुआ  उल्टा,  करोना  के  विश्व नायक  की  मार्मिक  अपील  को  क़ानून  मैं  नहीं  बदला  गया,  कितना  तु  पावरफूल  है रे करोना /

खांसी  के महानायक  मफलर  छाप श्री  केजरीवाल  जी जब  करोना  से उबरने  के लिये  प्लाज़्मा थेरोपी  की  पूरी  ट्रीटमेंट  बिना  किसी  डॉक्टरी सार्टिफिकेट  के नेशनल  टीवी  पे  बताते  है तब समझ  आता  है की तु कितना  बुद्धिमान  है  करोना /

और  सबसे ज्यादा  शक्तिशाली  ट्रम्प जब ये  बताता  है की सेनेटिज़ेर  के केमिकल  को  मानव  शरीर मैं  इंजेक्ट  कर  करोना  को हराया  जा  सकता  है,  तब तुम्हारी  बादशाहत  का डंका  पिट  जाता  है ,  बड़ा  बादशाह  है  तु करोना,  बिल्कुल  ऐसा  है  तु करोना /

बहुत  बहुत  धन्यवाद |

----------


## sultania

भारत  को  चलाने  वाले कैसे  है  आज ? 

आज  एक बड़ी  खबर चल  रही  है 
चीन की सेना 2 किलोमीटर  पीछे  हट  गयी /
मुझे  देश  के pm पे  पूरा  भरोसा  है  
उन्होंने  बताया  था दुश्मन  देश  हमारे किसी  पोस्ट पे कब्ज़ा  या  सीमा नियम  को  पार  ना  किया  है  / 

आज  चीन  की सेना  2 km पीछे  चल  गयी,  बिल्कुल बधाई  के पात्र  है मोदी  जी,  दुनिया  मैं  जो हो नहीं  सकता  वो  इन्होने  कर दिखाया /

चीनी  रायता  फैलता  जा  रहा  है /
अभी भारत  को  चलाने वाले  खुद रायता  फैलाये  जा  रहे  है/

धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या  चल रहा है भारत मैं? 
चीन के साथ बिना हथ्यार युद्ध मैं भारत माता की सीमा की  रक्षा करते हुये हमारे 20 सैनिक  वीरगति को प्राप्त होके अमर हुये |

अब हर  भारतीय के मन मैं जरूर जिज्ञासा है  हमारे  बहादुर सैनिक  साथियों  
ने  कितने  चीनियों को  नर्क का  रास्ता दिखाया? 

ये भी  इंडिया  भारत मैं  काफ़ी  चल रहा  है |

चीन  सरकार  झूठ बोलने डिंग  हांकने मैं  माहिर  है |
चीन मैं  लोकतंत्र नहीं  है,  इसलिये  यहाँ अभिवयक्ति की आजादी, प्रेस की आजादी,  धार्मिक आजादी  जैसे शब्द डिक्सनरी से ही  बाहर है |

अब सवाल ये है चीनी  सैनिक कितने मरे  है  ये कैसे पता लगाया जाय? 

सिर्फ  एक उपाय  है,  जो  चीनी सैनिक  मरे है,  उनके परिवार आवाज़ उठाएंगे ही 

आज एक न्यूज़ देखी  
इन सज्जन का नाम जियानली यांग है ,  ये  चीन की सत्ताधारी  पार्टी  के असंतुष्ट  वर्ग  से है |
इन्होने बताया  की  भारतीय सेना ने 100 से अधिक चीनी सेनिको को मार गिराया है |
चीनी सैनिक बहादुरी से लड़े,  पर  सरकार उनकी शहादत का आंकड़े छुपा के अपमान कर रही  है |

भारतीय सेना  को शत शत दंडवत प्रणाम |
जय हिन्द |

----------


## sultania

क्या  हुआ  था  गलवान घाटी मैं? 
क्या  चल  रहा था  भारत मैं गलवान पे? 
इंटरनेशनल मिडिया,  गोदी मिडिया, सूत्रों की खबर इन सबका आज  एक  निचोड़  यहाँ देखेंगे ? 
धन्यवाद...

----------


## sultania

विकास  दुबे  की मौत की आड़  मैं  खाकी  और खादी  के  अपराध पर पर्दा  

विकास  दुबे को कुत्ते की  मौत मारके जेल  की नारकीय जिंदगी से आजादी दी  गयी,  चिल्ला चिल्ला  के महाकाल मंदिर मैं  अपनी पहचान बता के आत्मसर्पण करने  वाला आतंकी ,  पुलिस  दुवारा भागने की  कोशिस करने और आत्मसर्पण ना  करने की  वजह से काल के  गोद  मैं  चला  गया  /

अगर  वो  जिन्दा  रहता  तो  जांच  मैं  खाकी  और खादी के उसके  सारे सहयोगी बेनकाब हो  जाते |

अपराधी  के कुत्ते  की  मौत  मरने पे  जनता  खुश  है  /
पुलिस का सीना  चौड़ा है |
खादी कुटिल मुस्कान के साथ पुलिस  के साथ  है |

सब खुश है  तो  मैं भी खुश हु,  बस ये खबर  जब देखता  हु तो मेरे  चेहरे  पे  मुस्कान की जगह  हंसी  आ जाती  है |

बहुत  बहुत  धन्यवाद ,  काफ़ी  कम रिप्लाई होते  हुये  भी भारी  संख्या  मैं व्यूज के  लिये |

----------


## anita

> विकास  दुबे  की मौत की आड़  मैं  खाकी  और खादी  के  अपराध पर पर्दा  
> 
> विकास  दुबे को कुत्ते की  मौत मारके जेल  की नारकीय जिंदगी से आजादी दी  गयी,  चिल्ला चिल्ला  के महाकाल मंदिर मैं  अपनी पहचान बता के आत्मसर्पण करने  वाला आतंकी ,  पुलिस  दुवारा भागने की  कोशिस करने और आत्मसर्पण ना  करने की  वजह से काल के  गोद  मैं  चला  गया  /
> 
> अगर  वो  जिन्दा  रहता  तो  जांच  मैं  खाकी  और खादी के उसके  सारे सहयोगी बेनकाब हो  जाते |
> 
> अपराधी  के कुत्ते  की  मौत  मरने पे  जनता  खुश  है  /
> पुलिस का सीना  चौड़ा है |
> खादी कुटिल मुस्कान के साथ पुलिस  के साथ  है |
> ...



सही बात 

मार भी दिया गया तो उसे सरंक्षण देने वालों का क्या 

उनका खुलासा होना बहुत जरुरी है

----------


## sultania

> सही बात 
> 
> मार भी दिया गया तो उसे सरंक्षण देने वालों का क्या 
> 
> उनका खुलासा होना बहुत जरुरी है


सड़क  पे इन्साफ 

अदालतों के चक्कर के  बजाय  मुजरिम को सड़क पे  मार  दो  /
क्या  इसलिये  इनकाउंटर हुआ ,  या  मास्टर माइंड को बचाने के लिये हुआ /

सच  सभी  को  पता है,  
इस देश  मैं  खादी  के  आगे  सब  नतमस्तक है /
सत्ता की ताकत सबसे  ऊपर  है /

विकास  दुबे काण्ड मैं खादी  खाकी  और गैंगस्टर की तिकड़ी  मैं  हत्या ईमानदार पुलिस की  हुयी,  बदले मैं गैंगस्टर का  इनकाउंटर हुआ /

पर  खादी को कोई  नुकसान ना  हुआ /

वे कुटिल मुस्कान लिये टीवी पे डिबेट कर रहे है /
मैं  झूठी मुस्कान लिये इन सबके  बीच क़ानून का शासन और संविधान की  किताबें ढूंढ रहा हु /

बहुत  बहुत  धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है भारत मैं? 
करोना करोना और सिर्फ करोना |

Massachusetts institue of Technology  कैम्ब्रिज, मैसाचुसेट्स में स्थित एक निजी शोध विश्वविद्यालय है। 
इन्होने अध्यन कर दस देशों की सूची जारी की है,  जिसमे भारत को करोना का चैम्पियन घोषित कर दिया है,  इनके वैज्ञानिको ने बताया है  अगर टिका ना आये  तो जनवरी फ़रवरी मैं प्रतिदिन भारत मैं 2 87 लाख करोना मरीज आयेंगे |
उन्होंने कई देशो के साथ भारत के बारे मैं बताया है की ये अंडररेटेड डाटा जारी कर रहे है |

भारत की जनता क्या कर रही है? 
इंतजार 15 अगस्त का उस दिन  करोना के टिके के लॉन्च की बात है,  अंध भक्त लाल किले से इसकी घोषणा की पूर्व घोषणा कर रहे है |

सरकार की तरफ से करोना के लिये बनी टास्क फोर्स के मुखिया बिनोद पाल ने 24 अप्रेल को प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस करके बताया था की 16 may तक करोना पे काबू आ जायेगा,  इस जुमले के बाद वो गायब है |

अभी  इंडिया मैं  10 लाख वैयक्ति मैं सिर्फ रोज 7661 की जांच हो रही है,  इसमें भी बिहार जैसे पिछड़े गरीब घणी जनसंख्या वाले राज्य मैं 10 लाख जनता पे सिर्फ 2210 लोगों के टेस्ट लिये जा रहे है |

कहाँ है  फेकू विश्व नायक की करोना टीम? 
सिर्फ सरकार गिराने मैं  लगे है ये लोग, बिहार मैं कल bjp के 75 विधायक कल करोना पॉजिटिव मिले,  ये करोना काल मैं भी नियमो को तोड़ के विधान सभा चुनाव की तैयारी मैं पटना आये थे |
क्या इनपे कारवाही ना होनी चाहिये, क्या इनपे राजद्रोह नहीं लगाना चाहिये, क्या गोदी मिडिया पे इन्हे बेइज़्ज़त नहीं करना चाहिये |

खादी मुस्करा रही है,  आम जनता अपने दुखो को लेके भगवान को याद कर रही है,  हम  भी झूठी मुस्कान लिये समानता का अधिकार खोज रहे हैं |

बहुत  बहुत धन्यवाद |

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है चीन सीमा विवाद पे ?

भारत मैं चीन के साथ कथित युद्ध विजय पे बधाईया बाटी जा रही है , जनता भी खुश है चलो करोना काल मे कुछ तो गर्व करने का मौका मिला/

क्या हकीकत है अभी सीमा पे ?
हकीकत उल्ट है सरकार पे दावो पे /
चीन अभी भी पोस्ट लिखे जाने तक फिंगर 5 पे बैठा है , जाने का नाम न ले रहा , जबकि वो विवाद के पहले वो फिंगर 10,11,12,13 पर पेट्रोलिंग करता था /
इधर भारत की सेना फिंगर 3-4 के बीच है , जबकि भारत विवाद के पहले फिंगर 8 तक पेट्रोलिंग करता था ?
14 जुलाई को दोनों सेना के बीच वास्तविक स्थिति बनाये रखने की चौथे दौर
की बातचीत हुई , पर चीन हटने को तैयार नही /
इधर चीनी आपदा के नाम पे आपातकाल के आधार पे खास्ता अर्थव्यस्था के बावजूद भी भारत रूस से हथियार खरीदने को तैयार है/

भारत की चीन के ऊपर झूठी विजय गाथा दिखा के गोदी मीडिया और अंधभक्त मुस्कराये जा रहे है , इधर भारत की पोस्ट खोने के गम मैं हम झूठी मुस्कान लिये जिंदगी को आगे ले जा रहे है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है देश मे ?
करोना मुक्त करवा पायेगे क्या हमें फेकू करोना के विश्व नायक, या लाखो गरीब आदमी को ये वायरस लील कर जायेगा, ओर गरीब के मरने के बाद उनका नाम गरीबो की लिस्ट से हटा के आंकड़े बेहतरी की ओर दिखाये जायेगे?

बात करते है भारत के अस्पतालों की 
2013-14 मैं भारत मे कुल हॉस्पिटल 35416 थे , जिनमे 628700 बेड थे ,
2019-20 मैं अब अस्पतालों की संख्या 37425 है , इससे ज़्यादा चोकाने वाली बात ये है कि इनमें एक भी पूरे देश भर मैं सरकारी अस्पताल नही खुला , सिर्फ बड़े लोगो को कोड़ियों के दाम अनुदान स्वरूप जमीने देके बिजनस के लिये अस्पताल खुलवाये गये/
ये कैसा सबका विकास जहा 6 साल मैं पूरे इंडिया मैं एक भी सरकारी अस्पताल ना खुला /
क्या अंध भक्त को गरीबो की बीमारी नही दिखती?
कैसे लड़ेंगे हम?

बिहार की स्थिति दयनीय हो चुकी है , वायरस विस्फोट की खबरे अब दबाने से भी नही दब रही , NDA अभी प्रदेश मे हालत अपने स्वरूप मानके चुनाव की तैयारी कर रही है ?


बिहार मे भष्टाचार चरम पे ?
कोई कार्यवाही नही NDA पे , सरकारी एजेंसियों दुवारा ?

264 करोड़ की लागत से बना पुल गोपालगंज मैं 29 दिनों मैं धवस्त हो गया, Ed, IT एजेंसीज सब सो गये , क्योंकि कारवाही इस बार अंध भक्तो पे होनी थी; प्रदेश मे जनता दुवारा चुनी गयी सरकार को करप्सन के नाम पे पेसो के बल पे हटा के खुद अब ये चुप है /

वायरस काल मे भी सिर्फ सत्ता विस्तार के लिये देश भर मैं खेल हो रहा है , वायरस से तो हाथ पहले ही जोड़े जा चुके है /

बिहार मे भष्ट्राचार का पैसा खा के खादी बगले झांक रही है , ओर गरीब जनता किसी भी रोशनी को ना देखके दर्द भरी मुस्कान बिखेर रही है /
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

जेकपोर्ट घोड़ा रेगिस्तान मैं लंगड़ाया 
मोदी सरकार के दो बड़े वकील माननीय मुकुल जी ओर हरीश साल्वे राजस्थान हाई कोर्ट को ये विश्वास दिखाते रहे कि पायलट साहब कांग्रेस मैं ही है , कोई बगावत ना कर रहे, इनकी विधायकी बचाये जाय /

2014 से जो घोड़ा उत्तराखंड ,अरुणाचल ,गोआ,बिहार ,मणिपुर कर्नाटक,मप्र जैकपॉट स्टाइल लोकतंत्र को बोना साबित कर राजस्थान आया , उसको जादूगर ने लंगड़ा दिया /

घोड़ा लंगड़ाने के कारण क्या थे?
2 मुख्य कारण 
पहला अशोक गहलोत जी इन्होंने स्थिति जान के पहले ही सरकार गिराने की साजिश जानके Fir करवा दिया, नतीजा कुछ गिरफ्तारी ओर छापे /
बगावती विद्यायको  को खदेड़ दिया और 102 विधायक अपने पाले मैं सुनिश्चित कर लिए/

वसुंधरा राजे सिंधिया की चुप्पी , प्रदेश के 72 विद्यायको मैं इनके 47 है , लोकतंत्र के काले खेल मैं इनकी अनुपस्थिति से नेतॄत्व कमजोर पड़ गया /

उधर जेकपोर्ट के दुवारा मुख्यमंत्री पद के दावेदार गजेंद्र सिंह शेखवाट को जादूगर ने ऑडियो जाल मैं उलझा दिया ,  सरकार बनाने की बात तो  वे कभी कर ही ना पाये , उल्टे सफाई देते नजर आए की मेरा इसमें रोल ही नही है/
उधर गहलोत ने एजेंसी ओर अपने बेबाक बयान देके घोड़े को मरुस्थल मैं लँगड़ा कर दिया /

कुल मिला के विश्व नायक को  ना तो कॅरोना वायरस की चिंता है ना ही जनता की , देश मे 
खाने को, नोकरी को जनता तरस रही है , माननीय लोग अपनी केवल सत्ता विस्तार मैं लगे है /
हद है भाई /

जैकपॉट घोड़े के मरुस्थल मैं धसने से लोकतंत्र राहत की सांस ले रहा है , इधर जनता अपने बुरे हालत पे फीकी मुस्कान लिये कोई चमत्कार की उम्मीद इन्ही माननीयो से कर रही है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

बिहार बर्बाद हो रहा है ?

दुनिया का सबसे लंबा पूर्ण लोकडावन बिहार मे अभी तक चल ही रहा है ,
कोरोना महामारी मुहल्ले मुहल्ले मैं फेल चुकी है , अब आस पास के परिचित लोगो के मोत के समाचार हमलोगों के लिए सिर्फ आंकड़े बन चुके है /

सरकार क्या कर रही है ?
उप मुख्यमंत्री अभी भी इसके लिए लालू यादव को जिम्मेदार मान रहे है जिन्होंने 15 साल पहले बिहार मे शासन किया था वाह जी वाह ?

पिछले 6 साल मैं पूरे देश मे एक भी सरकारी अस्पताल न खुला ये विश्व रिकॉर्ड भी पूर्व सरकारों पे डाल दीजिए आप जनाब /

इसके साथ नेपाल ने पानी छोड़के 17 जिलो को बाढ़ के अन्धकार मैं डुबो दिया उसपे कुदरत का कहर की तेज बारिश ने रही सही कसर पूरी कर विनाश का तांडव बिखेर दिया /

कृषि प्रधान राज्य की 70% फसल को बाढ़ लील कर गयी है /
पुल ओर कनेक्टिंग पुलिया तो ऐसे टूट के गिर रहे है , जैसे ताश के पत्ते बिखरते हो /

किसान और मध्यवर्ग ठन-ठन गोपाल 
अब बिहार मे लोकडाउन ओर बाढ़ के कारण लोगो के पास फूटी कौड़ी नही बची है , कैसे बीतेंगे अब दिन /
बिहार की दुर्दशा ओर सरकारी नाकामी पे गोदी मीडिया भी पूरी तरह चुप है , बर्बाद होते बिहार पे किसी की सुध नही /

अस्पतालों मैं हड़ताल हो गयी थी, कारण सेलरी नही मिली, काफी मुश्किल से मनाया गया /

शहरो पॉश कॉलनी तक मैं सेनेटराइजर का छिड़काव नही हुआ है , मैं जहा रहता हूं पटना मैं वहां तक भी सरकार कोई karona बचाव सम्बंधित चीजे ना पहुचा पायी है, किसी भी टोल फ्री फोन पे फोन कीजिये फोन ना लगेगा आपका /

हालत बद से बदतर हो चुके है बिहार के /

Nda सरकार अपनी नाकामी 15 बर्ष पूर्व की सरकार पे डाल के अपना पल्ला झाड़ रही है , इधर बिहार की तड़पती जनता रोज दिन कैसे बीते , इस आश मैं आह भरी जिंदगी जी रही है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

बिहार मे कोरोना मरीज के साथ अंतिम तिरस्कार , कोई मानवता ओर इलाज की बात ही नही ?

बाढ़ की आड़ मैं कोरोना की ख़बरे बिहार मे छुपायी जा रही है , एक ये खबर देखे  स्थिति समझ जायेंगे आप 
एक कोरोना मरीज की मौत हो गयी , सरकारी अस्पताल ने उसे भगोड़ा घोषित कर दिया , परिजनों के काफी हंगामे के कारण मोत के चार दिन बाद उनकी डेथ बॉडी उसी अस्पताल से मिली , लाश देने के बाद भी सरकारी प्रोटोकॉल के तहत उनका अंतिम संस्कार नही हुआ , क्योंकि अस्पताल के रिकॉर्ड के अनुसार वे भगोड़े थे , वाह रे वाह सरकार अंतिम तिरस्कार , पूरी कॉपी पेस्ट खबर देखे -

25 जुलाई को पिता की स्थिति बिगड़ी थी। उन्होंने सकरा पीएचसी में जांच कराई तो वह कोरोना पॉजिटिव पाए गए। इसके बाद उन्हें तुर्की कोविड केयर सेंटर में भर्ती कराया गया। 26 जुलाई को तबीयत बिगड़ने के बाद उन्हें तुर्की से एसकेएमसीएच भेज दिया गया। 26 जुलाई को उनकी बात परिजनों से हुई थी। इसके रात के बाद उनका मोबाइल बंद आने लगा। मृतक के पुत्र ने बताया कि 26 जुलाई के बाद से लगातार वह पिता की खोजबीन कर रहे थे। एसकेएमसीएच में बताया गया कि उन्हें सुरक्षित जगह पर कहीं कोविड सेंटर में रखा गया है, लेकिन परिजनों को सूचना मिली कि उनके पिता की मौत हो गई है। खोजबीन तेज किया गया तो शव बरामद हुआ।

इस दौरान एसकेएमसीएच के एडमिशन रजिस्टर की जांच करने पर पता चला कि 26 जुलाई को व्यवसायी एसकेएमसीएच में भर्ती हुए थे। 28 जुलाई को अस्पताल से गायब हो गए। गायब होने की कहानी परिजनों को नागवार गुजरी। काफी छानबीन के बाद दो लावारिस शव के मिलने की बात सामने आई। पुलिस ने एसकेएमसीएच में दोनों शवों की पहचान कराई गई तो उसमें व्यवसायी का भी शव था। प्रक्रिया पूरी करने के बाद परिजनों ने पंचायत के मुखिया की मौजूदगी में देर रात सिकंदरपुर श्मशान घाट पर शव का दाह संस्कार किया। 


अस्पताल प्रबंधन ने घोषित किया था लामा

परिजनों ने बताया कि एसकेएमसीएच प्रबंधन ने उनके पिता को लामा (फरार) घोषित कर दिया था। इस कारण उनका दाह संस्कार स्वास्थ्य विभाग के प्रोटोकॉल से नहीं किया गया। परिजनों ने अपने स्थानीय मुखिया की मौजूदगी में खुद के खर्च पर बुधवार रात दाह संस्कार किया।

आम नागरिक के मोत पे नागरिक को भगोडा बताया जा रहा है , कारवाही की कोई उम्मीद नही क्योंकि मोते छिपाई जा रही है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

सुशांत सिंह केस मैं मुंबई पुलिस  बेनकाब 
सी बी आई से भी जांच को इनकार महाराष्ट्र सरकार दुवारा

लगभग 45 दिन से बिना FIR दर्ज किए हुए झूठ मूठ की जाँच कर रही थी /
इधर पटना मैं जब सुशांत सिंह के परिवार ने FIR दर्ज कराई , केस की जाँच करने बिहार पुलिस मुम्बई पहुच गयी /

रिया ओर उसके भाई लापता ?
आज बिहार पुलिस जब रिया के ठिकाने पे पहुची तो वे नही मिले/

सावधान इंडिया का एपिसोड याद कीजिये 
गर्ल फ्रेंड 
घर मे भूत प्रेत 
3 नकली कंपनिया 
15 करोड़ ट्रांसफर
सारे नोकर स्टाफ चेंज
घर वालो को बिना बताए डिप्रेसन का इलाज 
फ़ोन पे कब्जा 
मोत के 1-2 दिन पहले मृत्यक के पास से हट जाना 
घर मे चोरी का इल्जाम

अब रिया जी सतीस मंचनडे जो कि देश के सबसे महंगे वकील मैं एक है उनके दुवारा सीधे सुप्रीम कोर्ट पहुचना , 
सबको पता है क्या चल रहा है /
कानूनी जानकार बोल रहे है इस केस मैं रिया की गिरफ्तारी हो सकती है, वारण्ट की आवश्यकता नही है /

ए आर रहमान जब बोलते है कि मुझे भी बॉलीवुड मैं काम नही मिलता उसके बाद कुछ बोलना उचित नही /

बिहार पुलिस ने आज बताया है कि मुम्बई पुलिस जांच मैं कोई सहयोग नही कर रही /
स्थिति सब के सामने आयने की तरह साफ है /

अभी कुछ देर पहले बिहार के उप मुख्यमंत्री ने घोषणा की है कि पटना मैं दर्ज FIR पे सी बी आई जांच जरूर होगी /

ये होता है भारत मे ?
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या CBI सी बी आई माया नगरी का तिलिस्म तोड़ पायेगी?

केंद्र सरकार ने सुशांत सिंह राजपूत केस की जांच CBI को दे दी /
केंद्र सरकार  से सॉलिसीटर जनरल तुषार मेहता ने सुप्रीम कोर्ट की पीठ को सूचित किया कि इस मामले की जांच सीबीआई को सौंपने की बिहार सरकार की सिफारिश उसने स्वीकार कर ली है, CBI इस मामले की जांच पटना मैं दर्ज FIR के आधार पे करेगी /

इधर बिहार से गयी जांच टीम की हालत पस्त कर दी गयी है /
उनके बड़े अधिकारी को एयरपोर्ट से ही कोरेंटिन करा गया , बाकी चारो भी कार्यवाही के डर से दुबक गये/
जरा सी जांच पे सच्चाई  पलटने लगी तो जांच टीम पे ही कारवाही कर दी/

सुशांत के सेक्रेटरी की आत्महत्या भी पुनः जांच का विषय बन गयी /

बॉलीवुड मैं भाई भतीजावाद 
नेताओ के कनेक्सन बॉलीवुड से 
प्रशासन तक पहुच बॉलीवुड की 

तो क्या सी बी आई इस माया नगरी के तिलस्म को तोड़ पायेगी?

----------


## superidiotonline

सुल्तानिया जी, हम वही सुन रहे हैं जो रि०भारत हमें सुना रहा है।

कल तक रिया दोषी थी।

आज दिशा सुसाइड से लिंक जोड़ दिया गया।

हो सकता है कि कल ये धमाकेदार खुलासा हो कि अंकि ता ही दोषी थी जो एसएसआर की पहली जीएफ० थी। एसएसआर ने उससे ब्रेकअप कर लिया और अं किता चुपचाप देखती रही। यह बात तो बिल्कुल गले से नीचे नहीं उतरती। ऐसा तो नहीं कि अकि ता ने बहुत बड़ा मास्टर प्लान बनाकर एसएसआर से अपने ब्रेकअप का बदला ले लिया हो। अर्नब को चाहिए- इस एंगिल पर भी जाँच करें।

----------


## sultania

रिया दोषी है ? 
खुद शुशांत के पिता ने मुम्बई पुलिस को मोत के काफी पहले व्हाट्सअप पे
रिया ओर उनके साथियो पर शक जता दिया था /
फिर शुशांत की मौत हुई /
अब होता तो ये है कि हत्या पूर्व शक के दायरे मैं आये वयक्ति के ऊपर जांच हो , 
हुआ ये की मात्र 15-20 मिनट मैं ही मुम्बई पुलिस ने इसे आत्महत्या साबित कर दिया  ,  
वयक्ति के मर जाने के बाद भी , पूर्व मैं हत्या की आशंका जताने के बाद भी FIR नही होती , ये तो गलत ही है / पुलिस दुवारा मीडिया स्टेटमेंट मैं भी ये बात छिपाई गयी /
सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने भी साफ बोलै है उनकी मौत का रहस्य सामने आना चाहिये, आत्महत्या का रहस्य सामने आना चाहिए ऐसा ना बोलै है /

बाकी माया नगरी का नेक्सेस सीबीआई तोड़ पायेगी ये देखने वाली बात है/

भाई भतीजावाद होता है , कलाकारों को काम नही मिलता , अगर मिलता है तो उसे रोका जाता है  , जब खुद ये बात AR रहमान के साथ घटित हो गयी तो अब इसपे भी लोग चुप ही है , अब भाई भतीजावाद पे क्या सबूत चाहिये किसी को ? जो लोग बोल रहे थे बॉलीवुड मैं ऐसा न होता , अब कहाँ  गये वो बुद्धिजीवी लोग , रहमान साहब ने ये बयान खुद से मीडिया को दिया है , कोई 
भी मीडिया इसपे स्टोरी नही कर रहै?
क्या फिर खरीदा गया पेड मीडिया को ?
R bhart कोई राजमार्ग नही है , ना ही कोई सत्य प्रचारक चेनल , ना ही नंबर 1 चेनल , बस उसका अपना एक मत है , जिस पे वो सिर्फ स्टोरी कर रहा है /

सेक्रेटरी की आत्महत्या के बाद मालिक की भी आत्महत्या? 
पुलिस सूत्रों की खबर , ऑफिसियल खबर /
अब जांच तो बनती है ना , but अफसोस बिना FIR दर्ज किए हुवे ही झूठ मूठ की जांच चल रही थी /
अरे भाई सिंपल है , किसी के घर मे मोत हुई है वो लोग जाँच चाहते है उन्हें शक है , तो जांच कीजिये ना , ये मौलिक अधिकार का हनन क्यो किया आपने , इस सवाल का जवाब अभी तक नही मिला है/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> रिया दोषी है ? 
> खुद शुशांत के पिता ने मुम्बई पुलिस को मोत के काफी पहले व्हाट्सअप पे
> रिया ओर उनके साथियो पर शक जता दिया था /


खाली-खूली शक़ जताने से क्या होता है?

एस०एस०आर० के पिता को बेटे की गर्लफ्रेंड पसन्द नहीं थी। इसीलिए सोशल मीडिया पर शक़ जताकर मन की भड़ास निकाली। अमूमन लोग ऐसा ही करते हैं जो आम बात है।

उधर एस०एस०आर० अपने 'लिव-इन-साले' की लाइफ़ सेट करने में लगा था। यह भी आम बात है।

एस०एस०आर० का धन चूसकर किसी बात पर ब्रेकअप कर लेना रि या के लिए बहुत आसान काम था। मर्डर करने की बात गले से नीचे नहीं उतरती।

----------


## sultania

शुशांत सिंह की मौत की आशंका खुद उनके पिता ने मुम्बई पुलिस से व्हाट्सएप्प पे लगाई थी , उनकी मौत हो चुकी है , मतलब आशंका सही साबित हुई , मैं ये ना बोलता की फलाने की साजिश है , पर मुम्बई पोलिस ने मोत के बाद भी FIR दर्ज नही की , जांच तो दूर की बात है, पीड़ित पक्ष को शंका जाहिर का पूरा अधिकार है , और उसकी जांच होना मौलिक अधिकार
इसके अलावा मुम्बई पोलिस कमिश्नर ने प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस कर ये साफ कर दिया है कि क्लीन चिट किसी को नही दी गई है /

----------


## superidiotonline

> शुशांत सिंह की मौत की आशंका खुद उनके पिता ने मुम्बई पुलिस से व्हाट्सएप्प पे लगाई थी , उनकी मौत हो चुकी है , मतलब आशंका सही साबित हुई ,


ह्वाट्स ऐप पर कहीं FIR दर्ज होती है? यह कौन सा कानून है?

और फिर आशंका का सच साबित होना coincidence हो सकता है। coincidence के आधार पर किसी को दोषी साबित नहीं किया जा सकता।

अब इस बात का फैसला अनीता जी करेंगी कि कौन दोषी है?

----------


## sultania

WhatsApp , msg , sms , लेटर सभी के दुवारा शिकायत की जा सकती है , कोई दिक्कत नही है /

दोषी नही ठहराया जा सकता ये भी सही है , पर इसकी FIR  दर्ज ना होना और पीड़ित परिजनों की शिकायत पे जांच भी ना करना बिल्कुल ही गलत है /
रिया को अपराधी साबित करना जांच का विषय है फालतू मैं किसी को मुजरिम नही बोला जा सकता , पर पीड़ित परिजनों को जिस पे शक है FIR दर्ज कर उसपे जांच क्यों नहीं कि , ना ही मुम्बई पुलिस ने बताया कि पूर्व मैं ही मृतक के परिजन हत्या की आशंका जाहिर कर चुके है , अब बचा क्या था ,जांच के अलावा।
पर जांच ही ना कर रही थी मुम्बई पुलिस , जांच के लिए fir तक नही लिखी इन्होंने /

----------


## sultania

पूर्व मैं भी बलात्कारी आशाराम को सिर्फ एक लेटर के दुवारा शिकायत करने पे आज उनकी हालत सभी देख रहे है /

पुलिस से कोई भी शिकायत खुद मिलके , इलेक्ट्रॉनिक मीडिया दुवारा या पत्र भेजके की जा सकती है , बल्कि रोज ही ऐसे मामलों मैं संज्ञान लिए जाते है/

----------


## superidiotonline

> WhatsApp , msg , sms , लेटर सभी के दुवारा शिकायत की जा सकती है , कोई दिक्कत नही है /
> 
> दोषी नही ठहराया जा सकता ये भी सही है , पर इसकी FIR  दर्ज ना होना और पीड़ित परिजनों की शिकायत पे जांच भी ना करना बिल्कुल ही गलत है /
> रिया को अपराधी साबित करना जांच का विषय है फालतू मैं किसी को मुजरिम नही बोला जा सकता , पर पीड़ित परिजनों को जिस पे शक है FIR दर्ज कर उसपे जांच क्यों नहीं कि , ना ही मुम्बई पुलिस ने बताया कि पूर्व मैं ही मृतक के परिजन हत्या की आशंका जाहिर कर चुके है , अब बचा क्या था ,जांच के अलावा।
> पर जांच ही ना कर रही थी मुम्बई पुलिस , जांच के लिए fir तक नही लिखी इन्होंने /


सभी शिकायतों पर एफआईआर दर्ज होने लगे तो पूरे देश में रोज़ करोड़ों शिकायतें दर्ज होंगी। इतनी पुलिस है आपके पास जाँच करने के लिए?

प्रथम दृष्टया अपराध पाया जाएगा तभी तो एफआईआर दर्ज होगी।

मुम्बई पुलिस ने 56 लोगों से पूछताछ की है अभी तक। क्या ये मामूली बात है? कम्बख्त कोई कुछ बताता ही नहीं।

----------


## sultania

> सभी शिकायतों पर एफआईआर दर्ज होने लगे तो पूरे देश में रोज़ करोड़ों शिकायतें दर्ज होंगी। इतनी पुलिस है आपके पास जाँच करने के लिए?
> 
> प्रथम दृष्टया अपराध पाया जाएगा तभी तो एफआईआर दर्ज होगी।
> 
> मुम्बई पुलिस ने 56 लोगों से पूछताछ की है अभी तक। क्या ये मामूली बात है? कम्बख्त कोई कुछ बताता ही नहीं।


15 मिनट से कम समय मैं आत्महत्या साबित कर दी , बिना पूछताछ के जबकि परिजनों दुवारा हत्या की पूर्व आशंका थी, अब वे 56 क्या 5660 लोगो से पूछताछ करे कोई फर्क नही , यहां तक कि सुबह 8 बजे ही विकिपीडिया पर भी आनन फानन मैं आत्महत्या पोस्ट कर दी गयी , भला हो
बिहार पुलिस का जिसने fir स्वीकार की ओर न्याय की ओर कदम बढ़ाए

----------


## superidiotonline

> 15 मिनट से कम समय मैं आत्महत्या साबित कर दी , बिना पूछताछ के जबकि परिजनों दुवारा हत्या की पूर्व आशंका थी, अब वे 56 क्या 5660 लोगो से पूछताछ करे कोई फर्क नही , यहां तक कि सुबह 8 बजे ही विकिपीडिया पर भी आनन फानन मैं आत्महत्या पोस्ट कर दी गयी , भला हो
> बिहार पुलिस का जिसने fir स्वीकार की ओर न्याय की ओर कदम बढ़ाए


प्रथम दृष्टया आत्महत्या लगा इसलिए आत्महत्या कह दिया गया। जाँच तो चल ही रही थी।

और फिर बिहार की एफआईआर असंवैधानिक है जिसे आप भली-भाँति जानते हैं। इस तरह तो जिसकी जिस स्टेट में पहुँच होगी, वहाँ पर शिकायत दर्ज कराकर अपने स्टेट की पुलिस भेज देगा। यह एक गलत परम्परा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

आपका कहने का मतलब क्या है? पुलिस विकीपीडिया पेज अपडेट करती है? हमने तो ऐसा कहीं नहीं सुना।

----------


## sultania

> प्रथम दृष्टया आत्महत्या लगा इसलिए आत्महत्या कह दिया गया। जाँच तो चल ही रही थी।
> 
> और फिर बिहार की एफआईआर असंवैधानिक है जिसे आप भली-भाँति जानते हैं। इस तरह तो जिसकी जिस स्टेट में पहुँच होगी, वहाँ पर शिकायत दर्ज कराकर अपने स्टेट की पुलिस भेज देगा। यह एक गलत परम्परा है।


लोग जांच होना क्यों ना चाहते ये समझ के बाहर है ?
ऑलरेडी बिहार मे दर्ज fir के आधार पे ही सी बी आई जांच करेगी , ओर इसकी पुष्टि तुषार मेहता ने कल सुप्रीम कोर्ट को दी , किसी ने ये ना बोला की ये FIR गलत है , opposit advocate कुछ विरोध ना किये इसका , फेक्ट
भी देखे , एक एजेंसी से हमें न्याय नही मिलता तो पीड़ित पक्ष आराम से दूसरी एजेंसी के पास जा सकता है ,
आखिर क्यों जांच नही हो रही , जांच करेंगे तो बिना fir के करेंगे , पीड़ित पक्ष को आखिर गलत लग रहा है तो उनकी बात मानना ही होगा , जांच के बाद ही सच्चाई सामने आएगी /

उधर बॉलीवुड मैं भाई भतीजावाद नही होता, इसपे गवाह आ चुके है , सबसे पुख्ता है A R Rahman , इनके जादुई संगीत से हिंदी जनता को महरूम रखा गया , खुल के उन्होंने बोला है मुझे भी बॉलीवुड मैं काम नही मिलता , अब सन्नाटा छा गया है /
इस शर्मनाक अपराध पे भी मुम्बई पोलिस खामोश है ,
खुद से संज्ञान लेके मामले को दर्ज कर सकती थी /
शुशांत के पापा झूठे 
A R rahman भी झुटे 
तो सच्चा कोन है ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> लोग जांच होना क्यों ना चाहते ये समझ के बाहर है ?
> ऑलरेडी बिहार मे दर्ज fir के आधार पे ही सी बी आई जांच करेगी , ओर इसकी पुष्टि तुषार मेहता ने कल सुप्रीम कोर्ट को दी , किसी ने ये ना बोला की ये FIR गलत है , opposit advocate कुछ विरोध ना किये इसका , फेक्ट
> भी देखे , एक एजेंसी से हमें न्याय नही मिलता तो पीड़ित पक्ष आराम से दूसरी एजेंसी के पास जा सकता है ,


आपको अच्छी तरह पता है- लॉ एंड ऑर्डर राज्य का विषय है और सीबीआइ और साइबर क्राइम के मामलों को छोड़कर जहाँ पर अपराध होता है उसी राज्य की पुलिस जाँच करती है।

----------


## sultania

> आपका कहने का मतलब क्या है? पुलिस विकीपीडिया पेज अपडेट करती है? हमने तो ऐसा कहीं नहीं सुना।


ये सब जांच होनी चाहिये , किसने ओर किस आधार पे अपडेट किया ? पेज पे अभी भी जा के देख ले , बिना पुलिस के बयान आये ही अस्तमहत्या छाप गया /

----------


## sultania

> आपको अच्छी तरह पता है- लॉ एंड ऑर्डर राज्य का विषय है और सीबीआइ और साइबर क्राइम के मामलों को छोड़कर जहाँ पर अपराध होता है उसी राज्य की पुलिस जाँच करती है।


अब जब सुप्रीम कोर्ट को बता दिया गया है कि बिहार मे दर्ज FIR पे ही इस केस मैं 
सी बीआई जांच करेगी , ओर उसपे सुप्रीम कोर्ट को आपत्ति नही है तो फिर Fir गलत नही बोली जा सकती /
पीड़ित परिजन के शिकायत के आधार पे की गई fir बिलकुल सही है , सुप्रीम कोर्ट को fir पे कोई आपत्ति नही ।
अगर मुम्बई पुलिस सही जांच करती तो ये नोबत ना आती/

----------


## superidiotonline

> अब जब सुप्रीम कोर्ट को बता दिया गया है कि बिहार मे दर्ज FIR पे ही इस केस मैं 
> सी बीआई जांच करेगी , ओर उसपे सुप्रीम कोर्ट को आपत्ति नही है तो फिर Fir गलत नही बोली जा सकती /
> पीड़ित परिजन के शिकायत के आधार पे की गई fir बिलकुल सही है , सुप्रीम कोर्ट को fir पे कोई आपत्ति नही ।
> अगर मुम्बई पुलिस सही जांच करती तो ये नोबत ना आती/


एपेक्स कोर्ट को बताया गया है जिसे सुना गया है। अभी उस पर राय नहीं रखी गई है।

----------


## sultania

> एपेक्स कोर्ट को बताया गया है जिसे सुना गया है। अभी उस पर राय नहीं रखी गई है।


गलत चीज सुप्रीम कोर्ट सुनता नही है , किसी भी चीज के लिऐ हल्फ़नामा दायर होता है , गलत होने पे स्वत् रिजेक्ट होता है , अभी तक पोस्ट लिखे जाने तक कही भी संवेधानिक तरीके से fir गलत है इसकी अपील नही की गई है , बल्कि अभियुक्त की तरफ से fir को केवल मुम्बई टाँसफ़र की बात बोली गयी है , जो खुद ही सी बी आई जांच से खत्म हो चुकी है /

पर खुश होने वाली बात ये है कि भाई भतीजावाद मामले मे रोजी रोटी छीन
के दुसरो को काम नही करने देने वालो के खिलाफ भी मुम्बई पोलिस कुछ नही कर रही , जबकी वर्ल्ड फेमस लोग सामने आके शिकायत कर रहे है /

माया नगरी का नेक्सस सीबीआई तोड़ पाएगी ये मुश्किल ही है ?

सुपर भाई चर्चा के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद आपका ।

----------


## superidiotonline

> गलत चीज सुप्रीम कोर्ट सुनता नही है , किसी भी चीज के लिऐ हल्फ़नामा दायर होता है , गलत होने पे स्वत् रिजेक्ट होता है , अभी तक पोस्ट लिखे जाने तक कही भी संवेधानिक तरीके से fir गलत है इसकी अपील नही की गई है , बल्कि अभियुक्त की तरफ से fir को केवल मुम्बई टाँसफ़र की बात बोली गयी है , जो खुद ही सी बी आई जांच से खत्म हो चुकी है /
> 
> पर खुश होने वाली बात ये है कि भाई भतीजावाद मामले मे रोजी रोटी छीन
> के दुसरो को काम नही करने देने वालो के खिलाफ भी मुम्बई पोलिस कुछ नही कर रही , जबकी वर्ल्ड फेमस लोग सामने आके शिकायत कर रहे है /
> 
> माया नगरी का नेक्सस सीबीआई तोड़ पाएगी ये मुश्किल ही है ?
> 
> सुपर भाई चर्चा के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद आपका ।


भाई, हम एक राज्य से दूसरे राज्य में कूद-कूद कर FIR दर्ज करने के विरोध में नहीं खड़े हैं। यह तो बड़ी अच्छी सुविधाजनक बात है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> गलत चीज सुप्रीम कोर्ट सुनता नही है , किसी भी चीज के लिऐ हल्फ़नामा दायर होता है , गलत होने पे स्वत् रिजेक्ट होता है , अभी तक पोस्ट लिखे जाने तक कही भी संवेधानिक तरीके से fir गलत है इसकी अपील नही की गई है , बल्कि अभियुक्त की तरफ से fir को केवल मुम्बई टाँसफ़र की बात बोली गयी है , जो खुद ही सी बी आई जांच से खत्म हो चुकी है /
> 
> पर खुश होने वाली बात ये है कि भाई भतीजावाद मामले मे रोजी रोटी छीन
> के दुसरो को काम नही करने देने वालो के खिलाफ भी मुम्बई पोलिस कुछ नही कर रही , जबकी वर्ल्ड फेमस लोग सामने आके शिकायत कर रहे है /
> 
> माया नगरी का नेक्सस सीबीआई तोड़ पाएगी ये मुश्किल ही है ?
> 
> सुपर भाई चर्चा के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद आपका ।


महाराष्ट्र सरकार ने सुप्रीम कोर्ट में बोल दिया न- FIR गलत है।

वैसे और भी कई खुलासे हुए हैं- सुनता है भारत में। जैसे- ये बात सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने माना है कि जो लिव इन में है वो एज़ गुड एज़ वाइफ़ है और यदि उसे लाभ पहुँचाया गया है तो वो गलत नहीं है।

हमारा यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि *'क्या लिव-इन-साला भी एज़ गुड एज़ रियल साला होता है?'*

----------


## sultania

हाथ पांव फुले रिया के 
ED के सामने यादयास्त चली गयी /

14 लाख साल की कमाई करने वाली रिया के लाखों फीस लेने वाले वकीलों के जुगाड़ तंत्र को जब ED ने खारिज किया , ईमेल से सुनवाई टालने का फालतू सा बहाना था, बस फिर क्या , बिल से बाहर निकल गयी  रिया ,दौड़ पड़ी गिरफ्तारी से बचने ED ऑफिस मैं ,
यहां भी केवल चालाकी थी , मुझे याद नही है , मात्र एक यही बहाना  बचा था , तत्काल गिरफ्तारी टालने का , उसका भी यूज़ किया गया /
रिया आपने ही सी बी आई कि मांग की थी , अबEd के सामने जाते ही भूल गयी आप ?
सभी लोगो को पता ही है ED के सामने ग़लत स्टेटमेंट देने पे अलग से 2 साल की सजा होती है , कोई वकील बचा नही पाता /

इधर सी बी आई दुवारा दायर केस मैं जब उनके दोस्तों से केवल कुछ सवाल किए जाएंगे तो ये भाग जायेगे 


संभावित सवाल 
दरवाजा तोड़ा क्यों नही गया , बल्कि 2 घंटे चाबी वालो का वेट किया गया , घर वालो को भी सूचना समय पर नही दी , अंदर हो सकता था, सुशांत को कोई स्ट्रोक आता तो उसे मेडिकल सुविधा आपके इस कदम से नही मिलती बल्कि मोत हो जाती ,दरवाजा तोड़ के उनकी मदद नही की गई, उनके बंगले के गार्ड ओर उनके बॉडीगॉर्ड को सूचना देके दरवाजे को क्यों नही तुड़वाया, 
सुशांत की हाइट आप लोग गलत क्यों बता रहे हो ?
जब आपको पहले से ही पता है कि मृतक पहले से ही डिप्रेसन की बीमारी और काम ना मिलने से निराश है फिर भी आपने डाक्टर को क्यों नही बुलाया, ऐसा लगता है आप मृतक की पूरी तरह जान निकल जाने का इंतजार कर रहे थे /
घंटो से टंगी लाश को बिना पोलिस डाक्टर या उनके परिवार जनों की अनुपस्थिति मैं भी आपने क्यों उतारा , जबकि 2 घंटे से आप रूम के बाहर ही खड़े थे ,  इस 2 घंटे मैं आपने क्या किया रूम के बाहर/

सीसीटीवी कैमरे को आपने क्यो नही देखा, अगर फुटेज नही थी तो चाभी वाले कि जगह पोलिस को क्यों नही बुलाया ?

मुम्बई पोलिस ने किसी को क्लीन चिट नही दी है , DGP बिहार ने अपनी जांच के आधार पे रिया की तुरंत गिरफ्तारी की मांग की है /
सी बी आई तैयार है , अब ये मामला हत्या का है या आत्महत्या का है , ये अब सी बी आई के जांच पे है, आम पब्लिक तो केवल ये चाहती है कि अगर अपराध हुआ है तो सचाई आनी चाहिए , सस्पेक्ट ओर अभियुक्त के समर्थन मैं लोगो को नही आना चाहिए/

----------


## superidiotonline

> हाथ पांव फुले रिया के 
> ED के सामने यादयास्त चली गयी


घबराहट में भूलना तो आम बात है। आप यह क्यों भूल जाते हैं कि रि या की उम्र सिर्फ़ 28 साल है, कोई शहर में ढ़ाई लाख की तरह पुरानी खुर्राट थोड़े ही है जो सीबीआइ के सामने आराम से बैठकर दाँत निकाल-निकाल कर चार घंटे तक जवाब देती रहे और फिर क्लीनचिट लेकर चली आए।

----------


## sultania

सी बी आई जांच पे मुम्बई पोलिस को पेट दर्द

50 दिन बेनतीजा जांच पे जब सी बी आई जांच मंजूर हुई तब मुम्बई पोलिस को पेट दर्द हो गया , सी बी आई जांच को रद्द करवाने सुप्रीम कोर्ट पहुंच गई , जहा मामले की सुनवायी 11-aug को होगी ।

अब जब  दिवंगत की लिव ऐंड रिलेसन पत्नी जो कि मुम्बई पोलिस के संपर्क थी , उसने भी सी बी आयी जांच की मांग कर दी है तो अब इस जांच का रद्द होना नामुमकीन है /
आश्चर्य है सच्चाई की तह मैं जाने की बजाय ये लोग खुद मामले को अपने हिसाब से क्यों दिखा रहे है /
मुम्बई पोलिस क्या सभी बुद्धिजीवी को पता है सी बी आई जांच रद्द
नही हो सकती ?
फिर ये नाटक क्यों ?
केस के कागजात केवल देने मे देरी हो इसलिए ये झूठ मूठ की अपील लगा के केस को कमजोर कर देने भर की साजिश है /

निष्पक्ष जांच पीड़ित के बयान के आधार पे हो , पीड़ित के एजेंसी पे विश्वास न होने पे दूसरी एजेंसी से जांच हो , जांच के अधिकारियों से संतुष्ट ना होने पे अधिकारियों को बदलना ये सब क़ानूनन अधिकार हर नागरिक के पास है /
पीड़ित के आधार पे जांच होगी , रद्द हो नही सकती/

दिवंगत के पिता ने ओर उनकी लिव रिलेसन पत्नी दोनों ने सीबीआई जांच की मांग की है , 
उनकी मांग नही मानना ये नही हो सकता/
सिर्फ टाइम किलिंग की जा रही है।
क्यों,,,,,

----------


## superidiotonline

> सी बी आई जांच पे मुम्बई पोलिस को पेट दर्द50 दिन बेनतीजा जांच पे जब सी बी आई जांच मंजूर हुई तब मुम्बई पोलिस को पेट दर्द हो गया , सी बी आई जांच को रद्द करवाने सुप्रीम कोर्ट पहुंच गई , जहा मामले की सुनवायी 11-aug को होगी ।अब जब  दिवंगत की लिव ऐंड रिलेसन पत्नी जो कि मुम्बई पोलिस के संपर्क थी , उसने भी सी बी आयी जांच की मांग कर दी है तो अब इस जांच का रद्द होना नामुमकीन है /आश्चर्य है सच्चाई की तह मैं जाने की बजाय ये लोग खुद मामले को अपने हिसाब से क्यों दिखा रहे है /मुम्बई पोलिस क्या सभी बुद्धिजीवी को पता है सी बी आई जांच रद्दनही हो सकती ?फिर ये नाटक क्यों ?केस के कागजात केवल देने मे देरी हो इसलिए ये झूठ मूठ की अपील लगा के केस को कमजोर कर देने भर की साजिश है /निष्पक्ष जांच पीड़ित के बयान के आधार पे हो , पीड़ित के एजेंसी पे विश्वास न होने पे दूसरी एजेंसी से जांच हो , जांच के अधिकारियों से संतुष्ट ना होने पे अधिकारियों को बदलना ये सब क़ानूनन अधिकार हर नागरिक के पास है /पीड़ित के आधार पे जांच होगी , रद्द हो नही सकती/दिवंगत के पिता ने ओर उनकी लिव रिलेसन पत्नी दोनों ने सीबीआई जांच की मांग की है , उनकी मांग नही मानना ये नही हो सकता/सिर्फ टाइम किलिंग की जा रही है।क्यों,,,,,


सीबीआइ जाँच होगी, मगर वो बिहार की ज़ीरो एफ०आई०आर० पर नहीं होगी। आप देख लीजिएगा- बिहार वाली रद्द होगी और फिर एपेक्स कोर्ट अपनी निगरानी में फ्रेश सीबीआइ जाँच कराएगा।अगर बिहार वाली रद्द नहीं भी होगी तो भी हमें कोई आपत्ति नहीं है। हम तो एक स्टेट से दूसरे स्टेट में कूद-कूद कर शिकायत दर्ज कराने के पक्ष में हैं।

----------


## sultania

> घबराहट में भूलना तो आम बात है। आप यह क्यों भूल जाते हैं कि रि या की उम्र सिर्फ़ 28 साल है, कोई शहर में ढ़ाई लाख की तरह पुरानी खुर्राट थोड़े ही है जो सीबीआइ के सामने आराम से बैठकर दाँत निकाल-निकाल कर चार घंटे तक जवाब देती रहे और फिर क्लीनचिट लेकर चली आए।


पहले तो मैं बता दु की अभी तक सी बी आई ने कोई रिया से पूछताछ ना कि है, ये केवल ध्यान भटकाने हेतु अफवाह है /

ED ने सम्मन भेजके ( किस विषय पे पूछना है बता के) रिया से पूछताछ की है, इसपे बचने का सिर्फ एक रास्ता था, "मुझे याद नही "

रिया को उम्मीद थी उसके साल भर की कमाई से ज्यादा एक केस अपीरियंस
की फीस लेने वाले वकील उन्हें समय दिला देगे , लेकिन हुआ उल्टा ।

जहा तक सी बी आयी पूछताछ की बात है 
रिया खुद सी बी आई जांच की मांग कर रही है , इससे अच्छी इस केस मैं कोई बात नहि/

----------


## superidiotonline

> पहले तो मैं बता दु की अभी तक सी बी आई ने कोई रिया से पूछताछ ना कि है, ये केवल ध्यान भटकाने हेतु अफवाह है /


हमने कब कहा कि सीबीआइ ने रिया से पूछताछ की है? वो तो 2015 में सीबीआई ने सुसाइड के एक मामले में शहर में ढ़ाई लाख.. से पूछताछ की थी। कौन सा मामला था- अगर अनीता जी या आप पूछेंगे तो पम करके बता दिया जाएगा।

----------


## sultania

रिया पर कार्यवाही कर सुशांत मामले की लीपापोती , खादी बेदाग साबित होगी , खाकी केवळ इज़्ज़त बचाने की जुगाड़ मैं लगी ?

जय हिंद दोस्तो 
क्या चल रहा है भारत मे ?
नाटक 
कोरोना की झूठी लडाई को दाबने हेतु अन्य लोकलुभावन मुद्दे को उछालना /

सुशांत के पिता ने सुप्रीम कोर्ट मे लिखित रूप मे रिया ओर उनके दोस्तों को मुख्य आरोपित बना दिया /

क्या होगा सुप्रीम कोर्ट मे /
कानून ये बोलता है अगर जांच एजेंसियों की रिपोर्ट बताती है कि फलाना जगह पे अपराध नही हुआ , उसके बाद भी अगर पीड़ित या राह चलता कोई भी नागरिक बोलता है कि उसे शक है अपराध हुआ है तो भारत मे उसकी जांच होगी ही , ये कानूनन मौलिक अधिकार है/

CBI बिहार मे लगातार केस की जांच शुरू कर दी है/
पटना मैं कल सीबीआई की टीम को सुशांत के पिता के घर पे देखा गया /

इस मामले मे अब सिर्फ छोटी मछली को निगला जायेगा , खादी ने दल से ऊपर जाके दलदल मैं सांठ -गांठ करके आपस मे मामला निपटा दिया है /

सुशांत के परिवार दुवारा केवल रिया ओर उसके दोस्तो पे कारवाही की मांग है, ये नही बताया कि इसमें भाई भतीजावाद ओर बड़े लोगो का षडयंत्र भी हो सकता है , मतलब याचिका पीड़ित से इस प्रकार लगवाई है कि सिर्फ अपने हिसाब से ही मुजरिम घोषित हो /

परिवार ने जादू टोना की बात बताई /
रिया से बयान दिलवा दिया कि विदेश मैं एक होटल मैं ब्लैक पेंटिंग को देख के मृतक डर गया, उसने वही पे रुद्राक्ष की माला निकाली और मंत्रो जाप स्पोट पे ही चालू कर दिया ,  
इसमे चालाकि से परिवार के आरोप पे रिया दुवारा ही मोहर लगवा दी गयी /
साथ ही Ed भी इस बयान को गंभीरता से लेगी, क्योकि उस टूर के बाद भी रिया के परिवार ने सुशांत के साथ नई कम्पनी चालू की, अब रिया को ये बताना कठिन होगा कि मानसिक रोगी के साथ उन्होंने कम्पनी क्यों चालू की /
कानूनी जानकार बता रहे है अब जल्द ही रिया ओर उसके दोस्तों को हिरासत मैं लेके मामला रफा दफा किया जाएगा /
खादी के जबड़ो मैं रिया फंस चुकी है/

सुप्रीम कोर्ट मे मामला उलझा के केवल मुम्बई मैं सीबीआई जांच रोकी है, ताकि बड़े मगरमच्छ के सबूत मिटा के रिया ओर उसके दोस्तों की बलि दी जाय/

कुछ दिनों बाद tv पे बहस होगी , अपराधी पकड़ा गया , हमारी मुहिम सफल हुयी/

कोरोना के खतरो को चालाकी से छुपा के अब खादी ने अपने ऊपर लगे दाग
धोने के लिये रिया एंड कंपनी को निशाने पे ले लिया है , 
आम जनता कुछ अच्छा हो इसकी टकटकी लगाए इंतजार कर रही है , उधर खादी अपने फूल प्रूफ योजना पे खुश होकर आजादी के दिन जन गण मन गा रही है , केवल फंस गई है मुम्बई पोलिस जो किसी जुगाड़ तंत्र की टेक्निक खादी से उनके चरण स्पर्श कर मांग  रही है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ।
जय हिंद

----------


## sultania

> रिया पर कार्यवाही कर सुशांत मामले की लीपापोती , खादी बेदाग साबित होगी , खाकी केवळ इज़्ज़त बचाने की जुगाड़ मैं लगी ?
> 
> जय हिंद दोस्तो 
> क्या चल रहा है भारत मे ?
> नाटक 
> कोरोना की झूठी लडाई को दाबने हेतु अन्य लोकलुभावन मुद्दे को उछालना /
> 
> सुशांत के पिता ने सुप्रीम कोर्ट मे लिखित रूप मे रिया ओर उनके दोस्तों को मुख्य आरोपित बना दिया /
> 
> ...


Cbi जांच को हरी झंडी /
सब खादी कि माया , मुजरिम घोषित कर दिया है , रिया ओर उसके दोस्त केवल फसेंगे , मगरमच्छ को कुछ ना होगा/
डिटेल जानकारी आपको ऊपर वाली पोस्ट मैं मिल जाएगी/

जांच खादी कि स्क्रिप्ट पे हो रही है , बस सिर्फ मुंबई पोलिस की इज़्ज़त कैसे बचे , यही जुगाड़ किया जा रहा है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

अफवाहों का दौर जारी है सुशांत के शांत होने पे 

सीबीआई जांच शुरू होते ही कुछ दल्ले पत्रकारों ने भी अपना रुख बदल लिया है , आत्महत्या का मामला मात्र 15 मिनट मैं बताने वाले भी अब इस मामले को संदिग्ध बता रहे है /
जाने माने क्राइम रिपोटर समर ताहिर खान ने भी बेशर्मी से पाला बदल लिया है, हद ही करदी जनाब ने , उपन्यास की तरह पहले खुदकुसी बताया अब पलट गये/

इधर सीबीआई अपने मैन्यूल के हिसाब से चीजो की जांच कर रही है 
मुम्बई पोलिस फ़सती जा रही है , सी बी आई इस केस मैं ये भी देख रही है कि  मुम्बई पोलिस ने मेनुअल के हिसाब से काम किया या मामले को मैनेज किया /
झूठी चुनावी राजनीतिक बयान आ रहे है ।
कहा जा रहा है कि बिहार के चुनाव मे फायदे के लिये सी बी आई बुलाई गई है, जो सरासर झूठ है 
देखिये कैसे 
बिहार मैं दो मुख्य पार्टी है 
1- नीतीश की जद यू with NDA
2- RJD - लालू की पार्टी 

महाराष्ट्र मैं शिवसेना , NCP की कांग्रेस समर्थित सरकार है /

बिहार मे jdu ओर Rjd दोनो ही पार्टी ने सी बी आई कि मांग अभियान चला के की है , शिव सेना ncp ओर कांग्रेस का तो बिहार मे चार कंधे मिलना भी मुश्किल है, मतलब की मुख्य सारे दल एक साथ एक विचार के है , अब जब ncp , शिवसेना , कांग्रेस का कोई नाम लेने वाला पहले से बिहार मे नही है तो उन्हें क्या नुकसान होगा ? कुछ नही ?

ऊपर से शिव सेना , एनसीपी, कांग्रेस की बिहार इकाई ने भी सी बी आई जांच पे कोई आपत्ति नही उठाई है/

खादी तो बच के निकलने वाली है , फंस गई है तो मुम्बई खाकी , 
देखते है खादी कैसे बचाती है खाकी को /

इधर MCD मीडिया मैं बयान जारी कर रही थी ,सीबीआई की टीम आएगी तो उसे भी क्वारनटिन कर देंगे ?
जिस दिन सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने सी बी आई को हरी झंडी दी , उसी दिन MCD ने मुम्बई सी बी आई कार्यालय के आस पास कोरोना मरीज की जांच शुरू की ,
ज्यादा संख्या मे पॉजिटिव पाये जाने पे पूरा एरिया सी बी आई कार्यालय के साथ सील कर दिया , सी बी आई अब एक गेस्ट हाउस को कार्यालय बना के काम कर रही है /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कुवारी डिजाईनर विधवा के नकाब के पीछे मुम्बई पोलिस ओर कूपर के डॉक्टर

पटना से कैलिफोर्निया तक जब पब्लिक ने सुशांत की मिस्ट्री की जांच की मांग उठाई तो दल्ले पत्रकारों और पेड ब्लॉगरों ने जांच नही होने देने के लिए सत्ता के सहयोग से सुप्रीम कोर्ट तक एड़ी चोटी एक कर दी , यहां तक कि सी बी आई को भी क्वारन्टीन की धमकी दी , ये भारत के इतिहास मे प्रथम बार हुआ कि सी बी आई को इस प्रकार बोला गया /

खेर सी बी आई ने अपने मेनुअल के हिसाब से केस की जाँच धुवांधार अंदाजमैं चालू कर दी है

 फ़सती नजर आ रही है मुम्बई खाकी ओर सफ़ेदपोश डॉक्टर/

सी बी आई मामलो के जानकार लोगो के अनुसार सीबीआई मुम्बई पोलिस ओर कूपर के डॉक्टर से कुछ ये सवाल करेगी , 

बेसिक सवाल फिर इनके जवाबो पे सवाल होगा /

सी बी आई - क्या आपको बॉडी लटकते मिली ?
मुम्बई पुलिस - नही , हमे मौजूद लोगों ने बताया/

सी बी आई - अच्छा ? सुसाइट नोट आपको मिला?
पोलिस- तलाशी ली गयी नही मिला /

सी बी आई - तो फिर आपने बिना डॉक्टर रिपोर्ट आये ही किस आधार पे तुरंत ही  बोल दिया कि ये आत्महत्या है ?
पोलिस- चश्मीद के बयान ओर हमारे अनुभव के आधार पे /रूम अंदर से बंद था , ओर वो बाहर से खुल नही सकता था /

सीबीआई - उसके secruity के पास डुप्लीकेट चाबी होगी न ?
पुलिस- नही पूछने पे बताया मिसिंग थी /

सीबीआई- कैमरे भी ऑफ थे , security ने इसकी कही कम्प्लेन की थी क्या?पोलिस- 174 मैं जांच चल रही है/

सी बी आई - आपने सुसाईट नोट की तलाशी के बाद घटनास्थल को सील क्यों नही किया , मेला सा लगा था, कई लोग भागते दौड़ते नजर आ रहे है , जबकि ये मेनुअल मैं है कि आपको सील करना ही होगा?
पुलिस - इसकी जरूरत नही थी , क्योकि हम आत्महत्या पे काम कर रहे है ,चुकी क्राइम नही हुआ तो इसकी हमने जरूरत नही समझी/

सीबीआई- क्राइम तो हुआ है, आत्महत्या करना भी तो क्राइम है ?
आपने कोई मेनुअल का पालन नहीं किया , ना ही क्राइम सिन को रिक्रिएट किया, फ़ॉरेंसिक जांच भी कई दिन बाद कि ?
पोलिस- पूरी तरह से हम मेनुअल के तहत जांच कर रहे है/तुरंत ही 174 दर्ज कर मेनुअल के हिसाब से काम किया गया है/

सी बी आई - घटना स्थल को सील ना करने की अनुमति आपने किस अधिकारी से ली , क्योंकि ये सब करना मेनुअल मैं है /
पोलिस - इसकी भी जरूरत नही समझी गयी/

सी बी आई - पोस्टमार्टम करने की अनुमति घर के किस नजदीकी परिजन से ली गयी ?
पोलिस - उनके एक मित्र ने दावा किया , उनके दावे के आधार पे उनसे सहमति ली गयी/

सीबीआई- उनके पिता भाई बहन को शव नही सौपा गया, थर्ड पर्सन को शव क्यों दिया?
पोलिस - दावे के आधार पे शव सोपा गया/

सीबीआई - कौविड टेस्ट के बिना पोस्टमार्टम हुआ ?जबकि आप लोग कौविड के इतने जागरूक है कि आईपीएस को भी रात मैंकोरिनटिन कर देते है ?
पोलिस - सर ये डॉक्टर बतायेगे ये हमारा मसला नही है ?

सीबीआई- रात को बिना मजिस्ट्रेट की लिखित अनुमत के बिना पोस्टमार्टम नही हो सकता फिर ये कैसे हुआ ?
पुलिस- 174 के तहत इसकी पूछताछ चल रही है, इसी बीच आपके पास केस आ गया /

सी बी आई- मोत का समय पोस्टमार्टम मैं नही है ?
पोलिस- डॉक्टर बतायेगे /

सी बी आई- आपने दूसरे डाक्टर की ओपिनियन क्यों नही ली ?
पोलिस- पोस्टमार्टम की अनुमाति देने वाले जांच से संतुष्ट है/

सीबीआई- बिसरा रिपोर्ट मैं पेट के अंदर जूस है ये पूरा किलयर नही है इस पे भी आपने 2nd डॉक्टर की टीम से ओपिनियन क्यों नही लिया ?
पोलिस- आत्महत्या मामले मैं जरूरी नहि है/

सी बी आई और डॉक्टर 

सीबीआई- आपने मोत का टाइम नही लिखा?
डॉक्टर- हमे पता नही चला/

सी बीआई - 2nd ओपिनियन कहा है?
डॉक्टर- इसकी रिक्वेस्ट पोस्टमार्टम सहमति देनेवाले  ने नहि की/ असहमति या डाउट जताने पे विचार किया जाता है/

सी बी आई- अच्छा चलिए मजिस्ट्रेट का आदेश दिखाये जिसमे रात को पोस्टमार्टम की मंजूरी दी गयी, ओर ये कौविड टेस्ट क्यों नहीं हुआ?
डॉक्टर- सर हमे कानून का इतना ज्ञान नही है, हम यहां नोकरी करते है , मैनेजमेंट के आदेश पे ही हम मरीजों का उपचार करते है/

सी बी आई- शव घर के कर्मचारी ने बताया उस दिन वो काम पे नही था , फिर भी उसने डॉक्टर के बोलने पे सिग्नेचर किये?
डॉक्टर- उनका कोई रोल नही होता बस ये एक औपचारिक हैण्डओवर था , जी बैक डेट मैं किया गया /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कुवारी डिजाईनर विधवा का बदला रूप 
सुशांत ने उन्हें सपने मैं आके बताया चैनल पे जाओ और speak the thruth ?
बस फिर क्या था , डिजाइनर विधवा का चोला फेक के कुवारी कन्या का westrn Top धारण कर पहुच गयी  राजदीप सर के पास ।

एक्चुल्ली रिया पूरी तरह खादी के जबड़े मैं फंस चुकी है /
इस तरह की बाते की शुसांत ने सपने मैं आके बताया , उनके परिवार के बारे मे ग़लत बात बोली ।
हकीकत तो ये है कि बली कि बकरी केवल रिया को बना के मगरमच्छ को बचाया जा रहा है , बयान ऐसे बनावटी तरीके से दिलाये गये की लोग ऊसे ही अपराधी समझे , मामला केवल रिया 
के आस पास फसा के समाप्त किया  जाय ।


सी बी आई के डर से आत्महत्या बताने वाले सारे पुलिस अफसर कोरिनटिन कर दिए गए है /
कूपर के पोस्टमार्टम करने वाली टीम छुट्टी पे चली गयी है/

इसमे क्या होगा केस मैं ?
सारी बाते आपको पिछली पोस्टो मैं बता ही दी है/

अरे भाई पब्लिक के माथे पे C नही लिखा है ।

----------


## sultania

खादी पे लगे दाग कम हो रहे है , बचती जा रही है खादी ,
खादी के जबड़े मैं फसी रिया अब बचने वाली नही , क्योंकि खादी रिया को अपने जबड़े मैं फंसा के रोज डेली धीरे -धीरे अपना मुंह बंद कर रही है , वक़्त ज्यादा नही बचा अब रिया के लिये/

मुम्बई पोलिस , बिहार पुलिस , सुप्रीम कोर्ट , बिहार सरकार , मुम्बई सरकार ,ED , नारकोटिक्स विभाग सभी एक डॉन के पीछे पड़े है  , इतनी जांच एजेंसियां वाह जी वाह /
ऊपर से मीडिया कवरेज़ /

स्क्रिप्ट के तहत नए मामले से सुशांत को रोज जोड़ा जा रहा है , इंसाफ के लिए नही , इंसाफ नही मिले इसलिए/

सभी मामलो के केंद्र मैं रिया है?
पर उसके आका कोन है ?
आका गिरफ्त मैं ना आएंगे फिक्सिंग हो चुकी है /

पहले खादी पे सुशान्त मामले मे काफी सवाल थे , घिर रही थी खादी , अब समय के साथ स्क्रिप्टेड तरीके से छोटी मछली पे सारा दोष साबित किया जाएगा/

जांच एजेंसिया जब 
 कोर्ट को चार्ज शीट सौपेगी , काफी मामले बन रहे है , इतने मामले रिया पे लादे जायेगे की रिया कभी जेल मे , कभी बेल मैं ,बाकी समय कोर्ट मे समय देते देते बूढ़ी हो जाएगी/

आर्थिक स्थिति बेहद खराब हो चुकी है लेडी डॉन की hdfc बैंक को 17000 EMI चुकाने की हैसियत नही है , कही बैंक लोन रिकवरी के लिए फ्लेट जब्त ना कर ले / ऊपर से अभी कानूनी दावँ पेंच के लिये लाखों रुपये , भाई भी नल्ला बैठा है , ओर रहेगा भी , ओर ना ही अभी कोई लिव रिलेसन मैं रिया को अपने साथ रखके पब्लिक के टारगेट मैं आयेगा , ना ही कोई उसे पैसे देगा  , कहानी ख़त्म हो चुकी है रिया की , जबकि मामला अभी पूरी तरह से पेंडिंग है/

इस केस मैं केवल फंसी पड़ी है मुम्बई पुलिस , जो खादी के सामने गिड़गिड़ा रही है आका हमे भी बचाओ , इज़्ज़त जा रही है /

खादी मंद मंद मुसकी लेके बोल रही है , डरिये मत क्लाइमेक्स बाकी है , वहाँ आपको बचा लेगें/ 
खादी की आपस मे बात बन चुकी है ,  अलग अलग विचारधारा वाले खादी दल , इस दल -दल मैं जाके एक दूसरे के लिये कमल का फूल खिला चुके है , बस आप देखते जाईये , कैसे केवल फसेगी रिया , ओर इस बात पे सुशांत को इंसाफ मिला ये बता के कैसे अपनी खुद की पीठ ठोकेगी  ये पेड बिकी हुई मीडिया /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

स्क्रिप्टेड कहानी के तहत खादी मुस्कराए जा रही है 
3 जांच एजेंसी भी क्या मुम्बई का तिलस्म नही तोड़ पायेगी?
ई है बम्बई नगरिया तू देख बबुआ ?

जांच अभी तक क्या हो रही है किसी को पता नही?
क्या सामने आया कुछ पता नही?
आत्महत्या से ड्रग ,दाऊद ,नेक्सएस खंगाले गए /
ये सिर्फ मगरमच्छ को बचाने की कवायत है /

बाकी स्क्रिप्ट के तहत केवल रिया ओर उसके दोस्तो पे केवल मुकदमा लाद के केस को रफा दफा किया जायेगा/

आपको बता ही चुका हूं इस केस मैं जितनी भी जांच होगी सव रिया ओर उसके सहयोगी इसके केंद्र मैं होंगे /

केस सेटल हो चुका है, पर रायता इतना फैला है कि समेटने मैं टाइम लग रहा है/

बस चिंता सिर्फ मुम्बई पोलिस को सता रही है कि वो बदनामी से कैसे बाहर आये , क्लाइमेक्स जोरदार होगा मित्रों/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

सुलतानिया जी, हमारी समझ में ये नहीं आ रहा है- ड्रग और बड्स खरीदने वालों के पीछे बड़ी-बड़ी एजेन्सियाँ क्यों पड़ी हैं? क्या आप इसपर कुछ प्रकाश डालेंगे?

----------


## sultania

> सुलतानिया जी, हमारी समझ में ये नहीं आ रहा है- ड्रग और बड्स खरीदने वालों के पीछे बड़ी-बड़ी एजेन्सियाँ क्यों पड़ी हैं? क्या आप इसपर कुछ प्रकाश डालेंगे?


जनहित याचिका लगानी होगी भाई इसमे , मामला उलझ ओर टेढ़ा है /

----------


## superidiotonline

> जनहित याचिका लगानी होगी भाई इसमे , मामला उलझ ओर टेढ़ा है /


आधा-अधूरा प्रकाश डाला है आपने।

अनीता जी कृपया आप आकर प्रकाश डालिए।

----------


## sultania

क्लाईमेक्स के पहले उलझते दिख रही मुम्बई पुलिस 

रायता जो फैलता ही जा रहा है, उसे सड़ाने का काम मुम्बई पुलिस कर रही है , क्या क्लाईमेक्स फिक्स करके बॉलीवुड फिल्मों की तरह लास्ट मैं मुम्बई पुलिस को बेदाग साबित किया जाएगा/
देश कल सन्न रह गया जब मुम्बई पुलिस ने आरोपी रिया की कम्प्लेन स्वीकार कर तुरंत ही FIR दर्ज की /

लाइव TV मैं देखा गया, रिया के थाने पहुचते ही थाने को आम पब्लिक के लिये बंद कर उनकी शिकायत 5घंटे सुन तुरंत ही FIr दर्ज कर ली/

सुशांत ओर दिशा के मामले मे करोड़ो लोगो की आवाज के बाद भी Fir नही , जांच के बाद कुछ मिलेगा तो करेंगे , ओर यहां आरोपी जिस पे हुई Fir पे सुप्रीम कोर्ट भी मोहर लगा चुका है , इतनी आभगत करके बिना कोई जांच किये तुरन्त ही शिकायत को Fir मैं बदल के इंसाफ को बोना साबित कर दिया /
छवि धूमिल हो चुकी है अब खादी ही किसी तरह छवि बचाएगी

----------


## superidiotonline

एनसीबी द्वारा रिया की गिरफ्तारी पर 'सुनता है भारत' वाले' इस तरह जश्न मना रहे हैं जैसे किला फतह कर लिया हो, जबकि सच्चाई यह है कि एसएसआर की संदिग्ध मौत पर अभी तक कोई सार्थक नतीजा सामने नहीं आया है। 'सुनता है भारत' ही कहूँगा मैं क्योंकि वे वही सुनाते हैं जो सुनाना चाहते हैं और जो उनके पसन्द की बात नहीं करता उसका वाल्यूम घटा दिया जाता है। दूसरे चैनलों के कवरेज पर सवाल खड़े करना 'सुनता है भारत' वालों का नाजायज हस्तक्षेप है। बिल्कुल समकक्ष दूसरों के धंधे में टाँग अड़ाना। दूसरे चैनल किस प्रकार अपना धंधा करेंगे इसमें टाँग अड़ाना 'सुनता है भारत' वालों का हक नहीं है। इस बारे में आपका क्या कहना है, सुलतानियाजी?

----------


## sultania

भाई मैं tv देखता ही नही , आप जिस प्राइवेट चेनल की बात कर रहे है तो इतना ही बोलना चाहूंगा कि सभी चेनल केवल बिजनस के लिये चेनल चलाते है, जहा प्रॉफिट दिखा वही लगा दिए/इनके दुवारा प्रस्तुत कोई  भी साक्ष्य , संबंधित विषय के लिए राजमार्ग नही है , और न ही कोई कानूनी मोहर ।बस जनता को कस्टमर की तरह ट्रीट करना /

----------


## sultania

क्लाईमेक्स मैं महाराष्ट्र सरकार पे जैकपोट घोड़ा हावी 

क्लाईमेक्स की रूप रेखा तैयार है , कंगना की वाइल्ड एंट्री हो चुकी है, हथ्यार बंद कमांडो के साथ वो ऐसे राजभवन जा रही है जैसे वो भारत मे कोई टॉप 10 vip हो /

राणे साहब भाजपा पूर्व मुख्य मंत्री के साहबजादे  भी खुल के दिशा के साथ मैदान मे आ गए है/

पूर्व नो सैनिक पे शर्मनाक हरकत कर शिवसेना अपने सहयोगियों से  भी घिर चुकी है /

गुंडागर्दी नही चलेगी, फंस गई शिवसेना/

मामला शुसांत की मौत के रहस्य से सत्ता पलट पे आ गया है /

नई सत्ता पायी शिवसेना के लिये शुसांत की लीपापोती जांच काफी भारी पड़ी , लगभग बेइज़्ज़त हो चुकी है शिवसेना /

कांग्रेस और एनसीपी उतनी मजबूती से शिवसेना के साथ नही दिख रहे/

सत्ता का दुरुपयोग शिवसेना कर रही है किसी को डाउट नही ।
संजय रावत जी लगातार सामना अखबार ओर मीडिया को गेर मर्यादित बयान जारी कर बेकनकाब हो गये है/

जैकपोट घोड़े को मौका मिल गया है , सत्ता पलट का , 
मुम्बई के कब्जे का /

पब्लिक जहा 17 तारीख को एम्स के डॉक्टरों की शुशांत पे रिपोर्ट का इंतजार कर रही है , उधर खादी दलदल मैं कमल का फुल खिलाने मैं लगी है /

जनता को दिखाने के लिये ड्रग पेडरर पकड़े जा रहे है , जैसे कि वो
आज ही अस्तित्व मैं आये/

सुशांत की जांच जनता की मांग थी , जिसपे राजनीति होके जैकपॉट घोड़े पे जा टिकी है/

स्क्रिप्ट के तहत मीडिया , फ़िल्म इंडस्ट्री , खादी दल सभी अपना एजेंडा अपने हित मे चला रहे है/

बेवकूफ बन गयी है जनता जो कि अभी तक कॅरोना से जूझ रही है कोई सुध लेने वाला तो दूर की बात कोई अब ये भी ना बता रहा कि करोना के मामलो मैं अब हम वर्ल्ड मैं 2 नम्बर ओर इसमे हुई मौत के मामले मैं हम 3 नंबर पे ओर लास्ट 15 दिन मैं सबसे ज्यादा मामले आने मैं 1 नंबर पे है/

मोरिटीयम समाप्त हो चुका है , लूटी पिटी जनता बैंक को पैसे न दे पाएगी, Gdp लूटने  के बाद बारी आ गयी है बैंक के धरासायी होने की /

जनता का  हाहाकार ओर उसपे फैला सुशांत का रायता
ये ही चल रहा है आज के भारत मे/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

सुल्तानिया जी की रिपोर्ट सही साबित हुई। पढ़िए समाचार-

_सुशांत केस में नया मोड़:CFSL को सुशांत की हत्या होने का कोई सुराग नहीं मिला, फांसी लगाने में दोनों हाथों का इस्तेमाल होने और पार्शियल हैंगिंग के सबूत मिले

मुंबई2 घंटे पहले

सूत्रों की माने तो सीएफएसएल विश्लेषण रिपोर्ट में पाया गया है कि सुशांत ने दोनों हाथ का इस्तेमाल कर फांसी लगाई होगी।
इस रिपोर्ट का आधिकारिक ऐलान एक से दो दिन में सीबीआई की ओर से किया जा सकता है
क्राइम सीन के रिक्रिएशन के बाद सीएफएसएल ने पाया कि सुशांत की मौत फांसी लगाने से हुई

एक्टर सुशांत सिंह राजपूत की मौत की गुत्थी अब सुलझती नजर आ रही है। सीएफएसएल यानी सेंट्रल फॉरेंसिक साइंस लैब के सूत्रों के मुताबिक, सुशांत की मौत में किसी तरह का कोई फाउल प्ले नहीं मिला है। बांद्रा स्थित फ्लैट में क्राइम सीन के रिक्रिएशन के बाद सीएफएसएल ने पाया कि सुशांत की मौत फांसी लगाने से हुई थी। सीएफएसएल ने सीबीआई टीम को यह रिपोर्ट दे दी है। हालांकि, इसकी आधिकारिक पुष्टि एक से दो दिन में जांच एजेंसी की ओर से की जा सकती है।

रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, यह एक 'पार्शियल हैंगिंग'

रिपोर्ट में इसे 'पार्शियल हैंगिंग' यानी पूर्ण फांसी नहीं कहा गया है। इसका मतलब होता है कि मृतक का पैर पूरी तरह से हवा में नहीं था। यानी वह जमीन से टच था या बेड या स्टूल जैसी किसी चीज से टिका हुआ था। बांद्रा स्थित फ्लैट में क्राइम सीन के रिक्रिएशन और पंखे से लटके कपड़े की स्ट्रेंथ टेस्टिंग के बाद सीएफएसएल ने इस रिपोर्ट को तैयार किया है।

अपने दोनों हाथों का इस्तेमाल कर सुशांत ने लगाई फांसी

सूत्रों की माने तो सीएफएसएल विश्लेषण रिपोर्ट में पाया गया है कि सुशांत ने एम्बीडेक्सट्रस यानी दोनों हाथ का इस्तेमाल कर फांसी लगाई होगी। उसने अपने दाहिने हाथ का इस्तेमाल खुद को लटकाने के लिए किया था। गले पर पड़े लिगेचर मार्क की गांठ की स्थिति का भी एनालिसिस रिपोर्ट में जिक्र है। राइट हैंडर ही इस तरह से फांसी लगा सकता है।​​​​​ रिपोर्ट में यह भी कहा गया है कि उनके कमरे से बरामद कपड़े का इस्तेमाल फांसी लगाने के लिए किया गया है।

इन पॉइंट्स को सीएफएसएल ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में जोड़ा है

एप्लाइड फोर्स की मात्रा: लटकने के बाद गर्दन पर किस मात्रा में फंदे का दबाव पड़ा था।
ड्यूरेशन ऑफ अप्लाइड फोर्स: गर्दन पर फंदा कसने के कितनी देर तक शख्स जिंदा रहा।
एरिया ऑफ अप्लाइड फोर्स: गले के कितने हिस्से पर फंदे का असर पड़ा।
फोर्स डिस्ट्रीब्यूशन का एनालिसिस: अचानक लटकने के कारण गर्दन पर पड़े फोर्स का एनालिसिस।__
----------
Source: Dainik Bhaskar_

----------


## sultania

फिर सूत्रों की खबर से सुशान्त का केस आत्महत्या की ओर मोड़ा

सारे लगभग एक चैनल को छोड़ सभी चेनल फिर सूत्रों की खबर बता रहे है aims ने इसे आत्महत्या करार दे दिया है , सुधीर गुप्ता डॉक्टर के हवाले से सूत्रों की खबर/

इस तरह के सारे सूत्र संदिग्ध मौत के 15 मिनट बाद से अभी पोस्ट
लिखे जाने तक रोज सामने आ रहे है /

सुशान्त ने आत्महत्या की सूत्रों की ख़बर/
आत्महत्या का कारण काम ना मिलना सूत्रो की खबर /
आत्महत्या का कारण बॉलीवुड मैं भाई भतीजावाद , सूत्रो की खबर/
सुशान्त मानसिक रोगी था , सूत्रों की खबर/
सुशान्त ड्रग एडिक्ट था, सूत्रों की खबर/
सुशान्त के पिता ने 2 शादी की , सूत्रों की खबर/
शुसांत की अपनी फेमली से नही बनती सूत्रो की खबर/
सुप्रीम कोर्ट बिहार की fir रद्द करेगा , सूत्रो की खबर /
सी बी आई जांच बिहार की fir पे ना होगी  सूत्रो की खबर/
सी बी आई को जांच मैं कुछ नही मिलेगा , सूत्रों की खबर/

लगातार फेल होती जा रही सूत्रो की खबर ने इस बार एम्स के जरिये सुशान्त की संदिग्ध मौत पे सवाल पूछने वालो को करारा सूत्र दिया है/
जबकि सच ये है कि सी बी आई के लिये एम्स रिपोर्ट जांच का सिर्फ एक पार्ट है  , बहुत सारे पार्ट मिलके कोई भी केस की दिशा तय करते है /
एम्स सी बी आई से भी ऊपर?
पहली बार सुना है किसी भी देश के मेडिकल इंस्टिट्यूट ने ये बताया हो कि अमुक शख्स ने आत्महत्या की है , डॉक्टर का काम ये बताना होता है कि मौत कैसे हुई ?
अब मोत कैसे हुई उस मेडिकल रिपोर्ट के आधार पे जांच एजेंसी इंवेस्टिगेट करती है कि कही इस मोत मैं कोई साजिश तो नही , कही मोत को आत्महत्या साबित करने के लिये कोई प्रपंच तो नही रचा गया/
ये काम डॉक्टरों का नही सी बी आई का है  /
कोई डॉक्टर ये नही बोल सकता कि मृतक ने आत्महत्या की है , ये
कथित सूत्रों की खबर अगर सही है तो ये विश्व इतिहास मे ऐसी पहली घटना होगी जहां डॉक्टरों ने ऐसी स्टेटमेंट जारी की है/

लगता है क्लाईमेक्स मैं मुम्बई पोलिस को बचाने का सर्वश्रेष्ठ फार्मूला ढूंढ लिया गया है ।

इतने सारे सवाल है मौत पे जिनका कोई साईंटिफिक जवाब ना मिल रहा , सिर्फ सूत्रों की खबर चल रही है /

मुम्बई पोलिस कमिश्नर कल तुरन्त स्टेटमेंट देने आ जाते है वो भी सूत्रों की खबर पे , अभी तक जांच के विषय मे तो किसी को कुछ नही बताया, कल मुस्कराते हुये सूत्रो की खबर पे अज्ञात सूत्रो से मोहर लगा रहे थे /

रायता फैला पड़ा है आस्मिक मोत पे , 

सिर्फ इतना बोलना है कि लोग पूर्वाग्रह छोड़ के एक मोत पे पिता के दुवारा मांगे इंसाफ को आगे ले के जाये , ये तो मौलिक अधिकार
है दोस्तो  , आस्मिक मोत पे परिजन केवल शक के आधार पे भी आरोपित बना सकते है , Fir कर सकते है  /

इस केस मैं सबसे खराब बात ये हुई कि मौलिक अधिकारों को कुचला गया, पीड़ित से कोई हमदर्दी नही /

ड्रग किसके लिये मंगवाई
सुशान्त के लिये?
भाई से ड्रग किसके लिये 
मगवाई
सुशान्त के लिये?
पिताजी माताजी के फोन से ड्रग क्यो मंगवाई?
सुशान्त के लिये?
ड्रग पेडरर जो आंतकवादी संगठनो से तालुक रखते है लगातार संपर्क क्यो किया ?
सुशान्त के लिये?

ये सब शायद बिल्कुल गलत है , ऐसा होना शायद अमानवीय है?
कुछ लोग सही भी समझ सकते है/


इस बार सूत्रों की खबर ने सुशान्त के इंसाफ मिलने की मुहिम को जोरदार चोट पहुचाने की कोशिश ज
की है  , अब केवल सी बी आई कि खामोशी टूटने का इंतज़ार है/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

पोल खुल गयी इस झूठी मीडिया की 
नंबर 1 चेनल की , नंबर 1 सो कोल्ड बिके हुये पत्रकारों की 

पटना का छोरा मुम्बई मैं फेल 
सी बी आई ने केस बन्द किया 
ऐम्स ने आत्महत्या करार दिया 
सुशान्त के पिता ने 2 शादी की 
ये देखिये सुशांत के स्क्रीन शॉट सबूत 

मृतक को उचित तरीके से नही दिखाने ओर नकली स्क्रीन शॉट बना के उन्हें मोत के बाद भी बदनाम करने वाले चेनल आज तक , इंडिया टुडे , ज़ी टीवी ओर न्यूज़ 24 को देश की जनता के सामने माफी मांगने का आदेश मिला है, 

कल रात 8 वजे आजतक लाइव माफी मागेगा , ये माफी टेक्स्ट मैं बड़े बोल्ड स्क्रीन पे दिखेगी जिसे एंकर धीरे धीरे पढ़ के बतायेगे , साथ ही नकली स्क्रीन शॉट डालने के लिये आज तक पे 1 लाख जुर्माना अलग से देना होगा /

इधर हाई कोर्ट ने आदेश दे के नकली trp हासिल करने वाले इंडिया टूडे ग्रुप को 5 लाख जुर्माने को भरने का आदेश दिया /

ये सब क्या चल रहा है भारत मे , सुशांत की मौत कितने राज खोलेगी , बेनकाब हो चुका है भारत का मीडिया /

अब क्या ये मीडिया अपने कृत्य पे खुद की रिपोर्टिंग करेगा ?
नही 
क्योंकि ये मीडिया बिका हुआ है, केवल अपने आका के बल पे शर्मवीर सिह बन गया है /

थू है ऐसे बिके ओर झूठे पत्रकारों पे जो किसी मृतक के बारे मे भी अफवाह फैला के उसे साजिश के तहत बदनाम करते है/

मीडिया की इस करतूत ओर सुशांत केस मैं एक समानता है 
छोटा वयक्ति जब बड़ा हो उसे बदनाम कर खत्म करो
कॉरपेट जगत मैं भी कोई नाम कमाए तो उसे भी ऐसे आरोप मैं फंसा दो जो अपराध खुद फसाने वालो ने ही किया हो /

अच्छे अच्छे शर्मवीर को भी शर्म आ जाये 
But यहां तो नाम ही परमवीर है परमवीर से भरे शर्म वीर , ये सिंह नही मानवता के भेड़िये है और वो भी हॉरर वाले/

शर्म सार वीरो की एक ओर करतूत 
प्राइवेट ब्लोगिग करने वाले , यु ट्यूबर , छोटे चेनल सभी की बोलती सुशांत के मामले मे बंद की जा रही , दूसरे स्टेट मैं भी जा के ब्लोगेर को पकड़ा जा रहा है , अनेक ब्लॉगर को मेल फोन करके सुशांत का पक्ष नही रखने को कहा जा  रहा /

क्यों ? क्यों ? क्यों ? 

क्योंकि ये बिक चुके है , अपने नंबर 1 चेनल की झूठी , भ्रामक , शर्म सार करने वाली खबरों को सच बताने के लिये छोटे ब्लोगरो को अरेस्ट किया जा रहा /

सुन लो शर्म वीर ये भारत है यहां शरीयत कानून नही लिखित संविधान है



बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

मीडिया मैं चल रही झूठी अफवाहों पे विराम

कल मुम्बई हाई कोर्ट मे सीबीआई ने बताया की मीडिया मैं कथित सीबीआई के सूत्रों की खबरे झूठी है कि सुशान्त मामले मे सीबीआई ने इसे आत्महत्या माना है ओर केस को क्लोज़र की ओर ले जा रही है/

अभी केस की विस्तृत जांच चल रही है /

अब क्या बोले इन समाज के दुश्मनो को जो किसी कमजोर को इंसाफ न मिले इसके लिये एड़ी चोटी का झूठा जोर लगा रहे /

शर्मसार होके माफी मांगने की नोबत पे आ चुके चेनल को जनता समझ चुकी है /

ये ही चल रहा है भारत मे 
कमजोर को दबाओ ,

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

का होई अबकी बिहार के चुनाव मे 
जेकपोट घोड़ा गंगा मइया मैं धंसी की नही 

फिर एक बार जेकपॉट घोङे को नेताओ के साथ मैदान मे उतार दिया गया है, इस घोड़े का काम ये है कि नेता अगर चुनाव मे जीत न पाये तो ये बेक डोर से इन्हें सत्ता सुख दे सके , इस घोड़े ने लास्ट चुनाव मैं भी जनता दुवारा नकारी पार्टी को सत्ता सुख दे दिया /

एक बिहारी सो पे भारी , इस बार जैकपॉट घोड़े को धसाने की पूरी तैयारी/

पिछले विधान सभा मे माननीय मोदी जी ने नीतीश सरकार के काफी घोटाले बताये थे , इस बार इनकी चुनावी रैली मैं जैकपॉट घोड़े ने इन पे लगाम लगा दी, पिछले बार आरा की रैली मोदी साहब बिल्कुल भूल गए है /

मीडिया पैसे खा के पूरी तरह जैकपोट घोड़े के साथ है , इन्हें सिरजन घोटाला, बालिका गृह कांड मैं हुए छोटी बच्चीयो पे दुष्कर्म ओर उसके गुनाहगार दिख नही रहे / 
वाह रे मीडिया मजदूर जो पलायन कर करोड़ो की संख्या मे आये उनके दर्द दिख नही रहे , कॅरोना मैं बिहार सरकार ने कुछ भी नहीं किया नही दिख रहा इन्हें/ 
शराब बंदी के नाम पे बाहुबली समानांतर दारू सप्लाई कर रहे दिख नही रहा इन्हें/
सड़के जर्जर है , हिचकोले खाते रिपोर्टिग कर रहे , मगर जय जय कार जेकपॉट घोड़े की कर रहे  /
हद है इनकी सोच पे कुछ रुपये की खातिर बिहार की झूठी तस्वीर पेश कर रहे/
शिक्षा और स्वास्थ्य सुविधा मैं अफ्रीकन देश की हालत बना दी है , बेरोजगारी 46% पे है , सरकारी नोकरी के रिक्त पद को भरने की फुरसत नही , वाह रे बिकी हुयी मीडिया , कुछ मत बताना , सिर्फ पैसे लेके जय जय कार करना 

बता क्या रहे है जैकपोट घोड़ा नही जीता तो बिहार मे 30 साल पहले वाली सरकार आ जायेगी आप घर से भी बाहर नही निकल पाएंगे/

बिहारी को लगता है कि ये धमकी है जेकपॉट घोड़े की , इनके पक्ष मे मतदान नही होने पे ये चुनाव के बाद अराजकता ला देगे/

इस बार जनता तयार है ?
तेजस्वी के रैली मैं जिस प्रकार जन समर्थन मिल रहा उससे बिके पत्रकार हैरान ओर परेशान है/

परेशान तो हमारे चच्चा नीतीश भी है , उनकी ही सभा मे वे ख़ुद पैजामे से निकलके वोटर को ही लताड़ रहे/

क्या सबक सिखायेगी जनता इन्हें , या फिर मस्जिद मंदिर शमसान कब्रिस्तासन के मिथक मैं उलझेंगी ?

लेकिन ग्राउंड रिपोर्ट से लगता है कि इस बार जैकपॉट घोड़े को छट माई गंगा मैं लील कर देगी /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

भीषण संग्राम बा आज बिहार के चुनाव मे 

निर्णायक दिन माना जा रहा बिहार मे आज 

बिकी हुयी मीडिया बिहार के बारे मे एकतरफा गलत रिपोर्टिंग कर एक खाश पार्टी को फुल सप्पोट कर रही है/ 

बिहार मैं NDA की सरकार 15 साल से है, पर मीडिया 30 साल पहले आये कथित जंगलराज के बारे मे बात कर रही है , पर ये नही बता रही उस जंगलराज के सारे बड़े नंत्री लगभग 12 अब NDA के साथ ही है, गलत तरीके से आडवाणी साहब को समस्तीपुर मैं गिरफ़्तार करने वाले श्री आर के सिंह आज NDA मैं बड़े मंत्री है/

मीडिया ये ना बता रही कि कैसे बिहार मे शिक्षा की बदहाल हालत है , नीतीश राज मैं टोपर रहे स्टुडेंट पोलटिकल साइंस तक नही बोल सकते ना लिख सकते / पूरा एजुकेसन सिस्टम माफिया के हाथ मैं है , ये मनचाहे स्टूडेन्ट को टॉप बनाते है , ओर कोई कार्यवाही fir नही होती , मीडिया भी मुर्ग़े की टंगड़ी चबा के स्कैम पचा जाती है/
स्कूल के टीचर साधारण चीजे भी नही जानते , 15 aug ओर 26 जनवरी भी नही जानते , सभी जनता tv पे देख चुकी है/

बेरोजगारी पे मीडिया कुछ ना बोल रही , 15 साल मैं एक भी कारख़ाने नही खुले, मीडिया बस अपनी ही कमाई मैं लगी रही/

पिछले चुनाव मे माननीय मोदी साहब ने 10 से ऊपर नीतीश जी  के घोटाले 5 साल पहले बताये थे , नीतीश जी के शरण मे आते ही सारे मामले खत्म हो गये , मीडिया भी चुप है/

कई बालिका छोटी बच्ची के सामूहिक योन शोषण बार बार करने वाले लोगो के लिये भी मीडिया चुप है , बल्कि उनकी पत्नी के जीत के डंके बजाये जा रहे है /
स्वास्थ ओर हॉस्पिटल में बिहार की हालत अफ्रीकन भूखे देश से भी खराब है, लेकिन बिकी मीडिया को इसमें भी शुसासन दिख रहा है /

पुल उदघाटन होते ही गिर रहे , तस्वीर दिखाना मीडिया की मजबूरी पर कोई भी ठेकेदार पे कारवाही नही , मीडिया भी चुप।

कॅरोना मैं लोक डाउन की वजह से करोड़ के आस पास लोग मजदूर वापस बिहार आये , घोषणा हुयी , हकीकत मीडिया ने दबा दी /

इस बार बिहारी जाग गया है / 
सभी बिहारी जैकपोट घोड़े पे भारी/

हद तो ये है कि सिरजन घोटाले के बारे मे मीडिया को सांप सूंघ गया है/

बस छठ मैय्या से निवेदन है है छठ माई बिहार की झूठी तस्वीर पेश करने वाले ओर बिहारी के रियल दर्द को ना दिखा झूठ दिखाने वाले लोगो को लील कर देना ओ माई /

----------


## sultania

जैकपॉट घोड़ा बिहार मैं लंगड़ाया 
गरीबो , बेरोजगारो ने लोकतंत्र के हत्यारे ओर बिकी मीडिया के झूठे जैकपॉट घोड़े पे कल लगाम कस दी 

ये अब तय हो गया है कि NDA की सरकार नही बनने वाली बिहार मे/
जैकपोट घोड़े के मालिक अब भंग एसम्बली की आश मैं/

सुशासन बाबु के लिये कल का दिन हॉरर डे साबित हुआ /
लूटी पिटी  % गरीब बिहारी जनता ने सत्ता के खिलाफ जम के वोटिंग की सत्ता के विपरीत कोंन उम्मीदवार है ठीक से उन्हें पता नहीं, बस ठगी ओर सत्ता के लिए मीडिया को खरीद के बिहार की झूठि तस्वीर पेश करने वालो के खिलाफ जनता ने जम के एन्टी वोटिंग कर अमीरों की नीँद हवा कर दी/

ये बिहार के चुनाव मैं इस बार जातिगत वोट नही हो रहे /

इस बार लड़ाई है अमीरो ओर गरीबो के बीच /
अमीर सत्ता के साथ ओर गरीब एन्टी वोटिंग के साथ/

ये बिहार का चुनाव माइल स्टोन बनेगा , जहाँ गरीब बेरोजगार भुखमरी बिना स्वास्थ सुविधा के तहत चल रही अमीरो की सरकार के जैकपोट घोड़े को रोका जायेगा , पिछले विधानसभा चुनाव मैं भी इन्हें रोक दिया गया था, मगर जैकपॉट घोड़े ने गरीबो के वोट को चालाकी से अपने पक्ष मे कर लिया , इस बार जनता सतर्क है ।

मीडिया बिक के अपनी छवि धूमिल कर चुकी है , पहले सुशान्त के मामले मैं,
ओर अब बिहारी का दर्द ना दिखा के झूठी छवि पेश की बिहार की /

गरीबो के बारे मैं , उनके दर्द को ना दिखा बिकी मीडिया की झूठी रिपोर्ट ओर 
जैकपोट घोड़े को कल बिहार की गरीब जनता ने लंगड़ा दिया /

जनता खुश है , हम भी खुश है , दुखी है तो केवल झूठे लोग जो कि अब तीसरे चरण की झूठी रिपोर्ट बनाने की तैयारी कर रहे/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

जैकपोट घोड़ा दूसरी बार बिहार मे धँसा /
चुप्पे चाप लालटन छाप 

बिकी हूयी ओर बिहार के सुशासन विकाश की झूठी तस्वीर देश को दिखाने वाली मीडिया ने चुनाव खत्म होते ही , चुप्पे चाप लालटैन छाप कर दिया/

मोदी जी के प्रधानमंत्री रहते ये इनकी बिहार मे लगातार दूसरी हार होगी , हराने वाला कोन 31 साल का नोजवान ,हार  गये नीतीश जी और मोदी जी /

पहले भी बता दिया हु बिहार मैं चुनाव इस बार जातिगत ना होकर गरीब अमीर के बीच था/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कयामत की रात बा बिहार मे आज 
सारी रात रतजग्गा 

अलग अलग कारन है आज बिहार मे रात्री जागरण के ।
माननीय मोदी जी को नींद नही आएगी ये सोच के की वे अपने स्वर्णिम काल मे भी कही दो बार लगातार विधान सभा चुनाव ना हार जाये/

नींद नही आएगी श्रीमती सीतारमन को जिन्होंने NDA की जीत पे ही बिहार मे कॅरोना वेक्सीन फ़्री मैं देने के ठगने की कोशिश की थी /

नींद नही आयेगी सुशासन बाबू को , पहले ही थक चुके है , घमण्ड मैं चूर भी है  , बिहार की जनता को ओपन मंच से डांट रहे थे ,क्या कल मुह ढक के सी एम हाउस से बाहर निकलेंगे/

नींद नही आयेगी बिकी मीडिया को जिसने नाकाम सरकार की ध्वस्त हो चुके सिस्टम पे दर्द से भरे बिहार के दर्द को ना दिखा अमीरो के पक्ष मैं बिहार की झूठी तस्वीर पेश की /

नींद नही आएगी चिराग बाबू को चिराग तो खूब घिसा , पर जिन्न क्या कोई बकरी भी नही निकली /

जाग रही है पूरी बिहार की जनता इंतजार कर रही है गरीबो की सरकार का , नींद नही आ रही है , तेजस्वी बाबू को सी एम की चेयर उन्हें बुला रही है/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

आधी रात को लालटेन भुझ गयी /
पप्पू ने पहले अखिलेश की साइकिल पंक्चर की , अब तेजस्वी की लालटेन बुझा दी , 70 सीट पे उम्मीदवार थे कांग्रेश के 19 पे जीते/

तेजस्वी के कार्यकर्ता कोस रहे है पप्पू को /

मोदी है तो मुमकिन है 
पप्पू है तो केवल हार है /

हार्दिक बधाई सुशासन बाबू को लगातार 4 थी बार उनके चेहरे पे चुनाव लड़ा गया और जीत उन्हें नसीब हुई /

जनता के सारे मुद्दे , गरीबी , बेरोजगारी , शिक्षा , स्वास्थ सभी के ऊपर नीतीश चाचा , स्वागत जोरदार हुआ है नीतीश जी का /

परिवर्त्तन की आशा लिये खड़ी जनता ने पप्पू को नकार कर लालटेन भुझा दी, जनता का हर फैसला सर माथे पे , आये नीतीश जी आपका स्वागत है/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

इतना सन्नाटा क्यूं है भाई ?
बिहार मे NDA को पूर्ण बहुनत  
मोदी साहब ने नीतीश चच्चा के नेतृत्व मैं विश्वाश दिखाया 
फिर भी NDA 2 दिन बीत जाने के बाद भी राजभवन जाके सरकार बनाने का दावा पेश नही कर रही /

उधर सुशासन बाबू ने कल प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस कर ये दावा किया कि वे मुख्यमंत्री बनने की रेस मैं नही है -

क्या पिकचर बाकी है बिहार चुनाव की ?
रोमांचकारी मुकाबला हुआ , सुपर ओवर के बाद मिली जीत पे भी सन्नाटा पसरा पड़ा है बिहार मे /

खेल बिगाड़ रही है NDA की 2 छोटी पार्टी हम ओर vip ,
सुनने मैं आया है vip के  4 MLA  है और वे उपमुख्यमंत्री का पद मांग रहे, ओर हम पार्टी को भी महत्वपूर्ण मंत्रालय के मंत्री बनना है , इधर cm नीतीश जी को बनना है , तो BJP जो कि खेल के रेफरी है जीत के बाद भी कुछ हाथ लगता दिख नही रहा/

जनसत्ता अखबार मैं खबर छपी है हारे हुये महागटबंधन की बड़ी पार्टी राजद ने vip ओर हम पार्टी से बातचीत की है/

पर जहा मैनेज की बात आती है तो उसके जेकपॉट घोड़े है केवळ BJP के पास, बुझी लालटेन का तेल ये कब निकाल के सरकार बना देंगे सिर्फ वक़्त की बात होगी /

लेकिन पेंच फंस चुका है बिहार का ।
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

सब कुछ मैनेज 
हम ओर vip पार्टी के साथ नीतीश कुमार ने अभी राजभवन जा के अपनी सरकार बनाने का दावा पेश किया /

कल सातवी बार वे मुख्यमंत्री पद की शपथ लेगें /

आईये शुसासन बाबू फिर से जनता ने आपका स्वागत किया है /

----------


## sultania

जनता के भारी विरोध के बाद 2 दिन मैं ही बिहार के शिक्षा मंत्री मेवा लाल जी का इस्तीफा 

Vc के पोस्ट पे रहते श्री मेवालाल जी पे बिहार मैं भष्ट्राचार के आरोप इन पे लगे, नीतीश सरकार मैं इन्हें चुनाव बाद शिक्षा मंत्री बन दिया गया ?

जनता दुवारे नकारे जाने के बावजूद भी cm बने नीतीश बाबू  जनता के चोतरफे हमले झेलने के बाद श्री मेवा लाल जी से इस्तीफा ले लिया/

जनता की जीत हुई , साथ ही गंदी राजनीति की पोल भी खुल गयी/

----------


## sultania

फिर पोल खुली बिकी मीडिया की , कॅरोना  की हारी लड़ाई को भी झूठी जीत बताया 

भारत मे कॅरोना से प्रति 10 लाख मैं मोत के मामले 97 है भारत मे , मीडिया चीख चीख के बता रहा हम कैसे ब्राजील ओर अमेरिका से बेहतर है, ये आंकड़े की तुलना सात समंदर के पार के देशों से कर रहे है /

हकीकत क्या है भारत के आस पास के पड़ोसी देशों के 
भूटान , थाईलैंड , म्यंमार , नेपाल , बांग्लादेश , पाकिस्तान , चीन ,श्रीलंका सभी प्रति 10 लाख  मैं मोत के मामलो मैं भारत से काफी पीछे ओर बेहतर स्थिति मे है /

भारत की अर्थव्यवस्था खास्ता हाल GDP माइनस मैं 

बाकी सारे पड़ोसी देश मे भी Gdp डाउन हुयी है लेकिन नेगेटिव मैं नही है /

मतलब कॅरोना के विश्वनायको की झूठी तस्वीरे सिर्फ गलत आंकड़ो से बताई जा रही है /

अमेरिका से भी बस ये मोत के आंकड़े का कमपीरीजन दिखा रहे , वहा के नागरिकों को जो आर्थिक सहायता मिली उस आंकड़े को ये रद्दी की टोकरी मैं डाल रहे /

वाह रे बिकी मीडिया और तुम्हारा झूठ 

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

बिहार विधानसभा मैं वेयक्ति विशेष ने लोकतंत्र को बोना साबित किया 

सुशासन बाबू ने विधान सभा के अंदर प्रतिपक्ष के नेता को बताया कि उन्होंने ही लालू यादव को लोकदल के thru विधान सभा के प्रतिपक्ष का नेता बनाया था , ओर आज प्रतिपक्ष के जो नेता तेजस्वी है उन्हें भी उपमुख्यमंत्री बिहार का इन्होंने ही बनवाया था /
ये बाते श्री नीतीश बाबू ने अपने चेहरे पे लगे मास्क को हटा के बोली , जो इस समय NDA के बिहार के नेता भी है /

उनके इस वाक्य का पुरजोर समर्थन rjd/upa के mla को छोड़ के सभी सदस्यों ने किया और तेजस्वी के खिलाफ जबरजस्त हुटिंग भी की /

अब सवाल ये है कि जनता का रोल को काटके कैसे आप मनचाहे वेयक्ति को राज्य की बागडोर सौंप देते है , 
कहा है अब संविधान के रक्षक जो कि लोकतंत्र की दुहाई देते है , किसी को भी देशद्रोही ओर संविधान विरोधी बताने वाले अब किस बिल मैं बैठे है /

जनता के सामने वोट की भीख मांगने वाले जितने के बाद कैसे लोकतंत्र को बोना साबित करते है , ये उदाहरण यहां दिया गया /

हद है भाई ।

----------


## sultania

क्या अभिवयक्ति की आजादी किसानों के समर्थन मैं खड़े आम लोगों को नागी है ? क्या सिर्फ सत्ता पक्ष को सपोर्ट करने पे ही अभिवयक्ति की आजादी मिलेगी ?

काश आज गांधी जी जिंदा होते तो रो पड़ते/
जब इन्होंने चंपारण के किसान के आंदोलन का आव्हान किया तब भी अंग्रेजो ने नही बोला की आप चूंकि किसान नही है , इसलिए केवल राजनीति के लिये किसानों के समर्थन मैं आ गये /

आज स्थितियां बदल चुकी है/
कॅरोना काल मे भी बिना किसानों की राय लिये , बिना उनके सुझाव के 3 नये
कानून बना के बहुमत के बल पे संसद से पास करवा लिए गये/

अब सारा बिक चुका अधिकतर मीडिया विरोध करने वाले किसानों के बारे मे क्या बोल रहा देखिये 

ये किसान अनपढ़ है , इन्हें बहकाया गया है /
ये किसान कांग्रेश के है , राजनीति कर रहे/
ये किसान भारत विरोधी देश द्रोही खालिस्तान संगठन के है /
ये किसान राजनीति कर रहे /
महिलाओ को 100-100 रुपये मैं लाया गया है /
विदेशों से इन्हें प्रदर्शन करने की फंडिंग मिल रही है /
ओर भी नाना प्रकार के आरोप/

इसके पीछे की इनसाइड स्टोरी ये रही कि इन खबरों की आड़ मैं सरकार ने किसानों पे ठंड मैं वाटर केनन ओर जम के  बल प्रयोग किया /

पूरे विश्व भर मैं किसी ने भी इस कानून की तारीफ नही की /
कानून के विरोध मे कनाडा के पीएम ओर सांसदो ने खुल के किसानों के पक्ष मे बोला , UNA मैं आलोचना हुयी , अब बिट्रेन के 36 सांसदों ने पत्र लिख के अपनी सरकार से मोदी जी को किसानों के लिए बात करने बोलै है/

बिकी हुयी मीडिया समर्थन करने वाले लोगो के बारे मे क्या बोल रही देखिये 
"अरे ओ कनाडा के सांसदों , पी एम , संयुक्त राष्ट्र के सेक्रटरी ओर ब्रिटेन के कर्म्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी से डिग्री लिये तीस मार खानों , तुम लोगो को कुछ पता नही , ये काला कानून नही , किसान हित मे कानून है , तुम्हारी डिग्रियां जल जायेगी , अगर हिम्मत है तो मोदी के भारत मैं किसी व्हाट्सएप यूनिवर्सिटी के सदस्य से डिबेट करके देखो , फालतू का बड़ी बड़ी यूनिवर्सिटी की डिग्री ले रखे हो तुम लोग "

ये चल रहा है , भारत मे , ये भारत है आज का ,,,,
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

भारत मे लोग गुमराह हो रहे है उन्हें भड़काया जा रहा है ?
रईस लोग सिर्फ विरोध करते है , गरीब को डराया जा रहा है  ?

ये ट्रेंड चल रहा भारत मे 

आज जिओ ने आरोप लगाया कि उसके ग्राहकों को किसान आंदोलन मैं वोडाफोन ओर अन्य कंपनिया भड़का के गुमराह कर रही है जिससे उसके ग्राहक तेजी से कम हो रहे /

कोई ये नही बोलता की लोगो को गुमराह करके उनको भड़का के हमने उनके वोट ठग लिये , वाह रे वाह आपको वोट देके जितवाया तो हम समझदार , आपकी नीति के विरोध मे जनतांत्रिक आंदोलन किया तो गुमराह , वाह 

वन पेंसन के खिलाफ जब सैनिक समूह मैं आंदोलन हुआ तब भी उन्हें गुमराह साबित करने की कोशिश की , किसी भी आंदोलन को देखे सभी मैं लोगो को गुमराह करके भड़काया गया है ।

सुतिया समझते हो क्या हमें 

देश के खिलाफ जब लोगो को 2014 से 2020 तक समूहों मैं गुमराह करके भड़काया गया इन  सालो मैं देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसी कहा गयी , 6-7 साली से एक भी साजिश कर्ता को सरकार कानून का आइना दिखाने मैं नाकाम रही/

नोट बंदी का विरोध हो या आनन फानन मैं लगायी गयी gst ( आज तक रेक्टिफाय करते आ रहे है ) विरोध जब भी हुआ एक ही फार्मूला लोगों को भारत विरोधी ताकते गुमराह कर भड़का रही है , वाह रे वाह जी 

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

हाथरस मैं लोग गुमराह हो रहे है , उन्हें भड़काया जा रहा है , विदेशी ताकते दंगा करवा रही है , भारत विरोधी लोग उसे फंडिंग कर रहे है, मृतक पीड़िता को रेप के नाम पे बदनाम किया जा रहा है , बिकी हुई माफ कीजियेगा समझदार मीडिया ने पुलिस और सत्ता पक्ष के साथ देश के सामने सच्चाई ला दी ,
 सता के विरुद्ध लिखने वाले पत्रकार और नेताओ को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया, क्योंकि वे लोगो को झूठे रेप केस बनाने और दंगा फैलाने की कोशिश कर रहे है /हाथरस प्रवेश निषेध कर दिया गया गुमराह लोगो के लिये/

हाई कोर्ट ने मामले की जाँच सरकारी तोते सी बी आई को सौंपी /

अब भारत विरोधी ताकतों ने सी बी आई को गुमराह / भड़का / खरीद लिया है, सी बी आई ने चार्ज शीट दाखिल कर कोर्ट को बताया है कि उन चारों आरोपी ने सामूहिक बलात्कार कर पीड़ित की हत्या की है , ओर लाश को रात 3 बजे जबरजस्ती पेट्रोल डालके चुपचाप जलाया गया /

गुमराह ओर देश विरोधी ताकतों के सुर मैं सुर मिला रही है सी बी आई , जांच होनी चाहिये , सी बी आई के इस कदम पे , विपक्षी दलों के इशारों ओर देश द्रोही गुमराह भड़के लोगों के साथ खड़ी हो गयी है सी बी आई /सी बी आई ने देश द्रोही गुमराह लोग जो दंगा फेल रहे थे , एक शब्द भी नही बोला/

अरे भाई सत्ता पक्ष और पोलिस मीडिया सभी ने हाथरस की पोल खोल के देश को जब बता दिया कि लोग भारत विरोधी ताकतों से गुमराह होकर झूठा केस बना रहे तब आप किसके दवाब मैं आके भारत विरोधी टुकड़े टुकड़े गेंग से मिल गये/
मैं विरोध करता हु सी बी आई के कदम का क्योंकि मैं गुमराह भड़का हुआ देश द्रोही नही बल्कि जय मोदी का समर्थक हु/
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

जिस पथर को हमने बनाया सनम , वो खुदा हो गये देखते देखते ?

पाकिस्तान दुनिया का सबसे अभागा देश है जिसका अपना कोई इतिहास नही है , इनका इस्लामिक ( धार्मिक देश ) इतिहास मात्र 75 साल पुराना है ।

ये सब कनवर्टेड है इस्लाम मे 
मगर पाकिस्तान की धरती का इतिहास भारत और हिन्दू है साथ ही जैन और बोध धर्म । इस अभागे देश की सांस्कृतिक विरासत गेर मुल्क के लोगो की है।

मोहनजोदड़ो ओर तक्षशिला किनकी है सभी को पता है ।
अब ये पुरानी संस्कृति को धीरे धीरे कर के मिटा रहे है ।
उसी की बस एक छोटी सी कड़ी है कल मंदिर का भीड़ दुवारा ध्वस्त करना।

पाकिस्तान की अवाम के पुर्वज हिन्दू , सिख , जैन , बोध ही थे , अब उन पूर्वजो की निशानी को मिटाने का एक पार्ट उनके धार्मिक स्थल को ध्वस्त करना है ।
बस सूफी गायकी याद आ गयी , नुसरत फतेह अली साहब ने आवाज दी है
जिस पथर को हमने बनाया सनम , वो खुदा हो गये देखते देखते 

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

नये साल मैं क्या चल रहा भारत मे ?
करोना के टिके की तैयारी ।
बस मीडिया को फिर मौका मिल गया , डिबेट का , सवाल फिर से विपक्ष पे ही है , अरे भाई अभी लोकतांत्रिक देशो को देखे तो भारत का विपक्ष सबसे कमजोर है, भारत का विपक्ष इतना रसातल मैं जनता दुवारा पहुंच दिया है कि विपक्ष का कोई नेता भी नही है , अब ये मुठी भर लोग कैसे विदेशी ताकतों से देश को भड़का रहे यही मीडिया समझा रही , हद है जी ।

कमजोर विपक्ष लोकतंत्र मैं कैसे टारगेट होता है इस ऐतिहासिक घटना के हम गवाह बन रहे  , सारे विश्व की मीडिया सत्ता मैं काबिज दल से सवाल पूछती है, यहां मृत विपक्ष पे ही हमले हो रहे, ये लोकतंत्र के उलट हो रहे।

अब वेक्सीन भारत के वैज्ञानिकों ने लॉन्च कर दी है , ये गर्व की बात है हर भारतीयों के लिये , सभी वैज्ञानिक कोई 2014 से ज्ञानी नही हुए है , पहले से  मौजूद infrastrucher की कठनाई मैं बर्षो की मेहनत से ज्ञानी हुए है , इनके ज्ञानी होने मैं कोई पप्पू या फेकू का हाथ नही ।

राजनीतिक पार्टीयां तो गलत कर ही रही ।
सबसे ज्यादा गलत मीडिया कर रही ।
वेक्सीन पे उठते सेफ्टी ओर प्रोटोकॉल के सवाल पे भी ये सिर्फ टारगेट कर रहे है , सिर्फ विपक्ष पे।

अरे भाई वेक्सीन की डिबेट मैं भी मीडिया ने bjp vs other कर दिया , भईया जी वेज्ञानिको की बात है , डिबेट पे वेक्सीन के सपोर्टर वैज्ञानिक और इनकी खामियों को बताने वाले वेज्ञानिको की डिबेट करवाओ आप , ये क्या सिर्फ गिने चुने लोग ही भारत के हर मुद्दे पे ऐसे बोलते जैसे कि ये साक्षात सरस्वती का अवतार हो , कॅरोना मैं भी हमने देखा कि किसी भी चेनल या भारत सरकार ने कोई अतिरिक्त कॅरोना के लिये पब्लिक की सहायता के लिए स्पेसल चेनल लॉन्च नही किया ,  अधिकतर देशो ने चेनल लॉन्च किए भारत ये नही कर सका ।
बस भारत की मीडिया शाद ओर शुसांत के झूठ मैं लोगो को रात दिन उलझाए रखी , नतीजा सिफर था।
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

नमस्कार दोस्तो
भारत मे क्या चल रहा है 
सिर्फ विदेशी साजिशें 
अब देखे भारत के वेज्ञानिको ने कोविड की वेक्सिन बना के गर्व दिया भारत को ये विदेशी ताकतों को बर्दशात नही हुआ , विपक्ष के साथ मिलके एक वेक्सीन ट्रायल मैं शामिल एक वयक्ति को जहर दे के मार दिया , उनके परिवार के लोग विदेशी ताकतों ओर विपक्ष के भड़काने पे वेक्सीन से हुई मौत बता रहे है , साथ ही वेक्सीन ट्रायल हॉस्पिटल पे आरोप लगा रहे है कि वेक्सीन लगाने के बाद स्वस्थ आदमी की कोई खबर नही ली गयी ।
देश भक्त हॉस्पिटल ने खंडन किया और बताया कि वेक्सीन देने के सात दिन बाद तक ये ठीक था, उसके बाद उसे जहर दे के मारा गया है , अरे गुमराह भड़के गरिबो तुमको 700 मिले ना ट्रायल के ओर संजीवनी फ्री मिली , सात दिन तक तुम ठीक भी थे , अब सरकार कोई तुम्हारा 7 जन्म का ठेका नही ली है , खाली सरकार को बदनाम की साजिश है ।
दूसरी बड़ी साजिश खालिस्तानी पाकिस्तानी कर रहे और वो भी चीनियों के सहयोग से किसान के वेश मैं दिल्ली को घेर के बैठे है , ओर नाजायज मांगे कर रहे , उनकी मुख्य माँग Msp है , अब जरा देख ले ये Msp क्या है ?
मिनिमम sale प्राइस , इस दाम पे सरकार पहले ही फसल खरीद रही है , लिखय आश्वासन भी है आगे भी msp रहेगी । 
किसानों का बोलना है कि सरकार एक तय मात्रा मे ही फसल खरीदती है बाकी फसल उसे बाजार मे Msp से काफी नीचे बेचना होता , आप कानून बना दे कि कोई भी निजी सेक्टर msp से कम मैं फसल नही खरीदेगा , क्योंकि ये कम रेट मैं फसल खरीद के एमआरपी पे फिर उसी प्रोडक्ट को अपना लोगो लगा के बेचते है।
अरे किसान के वेश मैं छुपे देश द्रोहियो कम्पनिया आपसे न्यूनतम तय मूल्य पे अगर माल खरीदेगी , तो उनहे प्रॉफिट कम होगा , नोकरियों कम मिलेगी , पब्लिक भूखी मर जाएगी , क्योंकि हम निजी कंपनियों के भी अहसान के तले है जिन्होंने हमे नोकरी दी है , msp पे कानून बन गया तो निजी कंपनियों
को फायदा कम होगा , इससे देश कमजोर हो जायेगा ।
तीसरी बड़ी घटना विदेशी शक्ति और विपक्ष के दुवारा की जा रही है कि हिन्दुओ पे हमले , महाराष्ट्र मैं पाल घर मे हत्या , बंगाल मैं श्री राम बोलने पे पाबन्दी ,वहां के राज्यपाल ने बताया कि अलकायदा भी अपना गढ़ बना रहा बंगाल को , अब आंध्र मैं हिन्दू मंदिर मूर्ति तोड़े जा रहे  , बिहार चुनाव मे भी सेंट्रल बड़े मिनिस्टर ने देश को बताया कि अगर बिहार मे भाजपा नही आएगी , तो कश्मीर के सारे आंतक वादी बिहार मे पनाह ले लेंगे ।

ये चल रहा भारत मे , ये बिल्कुल सच्चाई है ।
दोषी कौन है सभी को सोचना है , हम तो मोदी जी के साथ है , हिन्दू मंदिर तोड़ने पे हम इमरान को दोषी मानते जो देश नही संभाल पा रहे , भारत मे हिंदू मंदिर , साधु की हत्या पे हम बिल्कुल भी सवाल नही करेंगे क्योंकि ये विपक्ष की साजिश है , ओर विपक्ष के सामने सरकार नतमस्तक है , आओ सपथ ले , इस बार हम एक भी सीट विपक्ष को जीतने नही देगे ।
हर हर मोदी

----------


## sultania

क्या भारत कनिबल बन गया है ?
ऐसी हालत सोचि नही थी ये क्या चल रहा है भारत मे?
अस्पताल मे बेड खाली नही ओर 250k पेसेंट नये आ गये, 
अब जो पेसेंट पहले से बेड पे है उसका बेड खाली कब होगा या तो वो रिकवर कर जाये या फिर कॅरोना के मोत के आकंड़े मैं अमर हो जाये । रिकवरी मैं समय लगता है अमर होने मैं कोई वक्त नही ,बिस्तर मिलने की लाइन मैं खड़े मरीज अब मना रहे है कि बेड जल्दी खाली हो ?

मानवता सुन्न हो चुकी है , कॅरोना के विश्व विजिये नायक की झूठी पोल खुल गयी ।

इधर npa से रोक हटते ही बैंको ने नियम अधिकार को ताक पे रख secure loan की जमानत ( घर गाड़ी गोल्ड) को काफी तेजी से खोसने लगे है / unsucre लोन ( क्रेडिट कार्ड  ) वालो पे तुरंत मुकदमा कोर्ट मे होने लगा ।

महंगाई , रोजगार की तो बात करना देशद्रोह टाइप का मुद्दा हो गया ।

क्या ये चल रहा है भारत मे ?
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कोई शर्म नही , कोई जिम्मेदारी नही , कोई श्रद्धांजलि नही , कोई मृतको के प्रति संवेदना नही , अहंकार मैं डूबी सत्ता को हजारो लोगो के रोज मरने पे कोई भी अफसोस नही ?
ये क्या चल रहा भारत मे ?
व्हाटसअप यूनिवर्सिटी पे अभी भी लोग सत्ता की चाटूकारिता कर रहे है , महामारी के विश्व नायक अब खलनायक साबित हो चुके है ।
इजराइल ने जहां मोसाद की मदद से कॅरोना पे काबू पा लिया वही हम केवल मो शाद करते गये , लोगो को पापु बनाते गये ओर ना नोकरी ना बेहतर स्वास्थ ,ना ही कोई योजना बस सिर्फ सत्ता विस्तार और चाटूकारिता ।
गरीब रोज 2000 की संख्या मे मर रहे है , कोई अफसोस भी नही करता , हद है यारो, साधारण सी ऑक्सीजन गेस मौजूद नही है देश मे , बस श्मशानों के आगे भीड़ ।
इतने अधिक लोगो का देश संभाले ना संभल पा रहा सरकार से , जबकि पंचायत तक को स्वास्थ्य सुधार का पावर है , हाथ खड़े कर दिये सरकार ने , इस सरकार ने , बस चीन का जिक्र नही करेंगे ये , ना ही अफ्रीकी भुखमरे देश की सरकार की बात ना करेगे अधिकतर देशो ने महामारी को कंट्रोल कर लिया , यहां जनता मोत के घाट उतर रही है , आश्चर्य ही है इस लापरवाही पे , हजारो की संख्या मे लोग मर रहे है , अंतिम संस्कार नही हो पा रहे , फिर भी उसी समय नेता लोग रेली कर रहे ।
130 करोड़ जनता के दुख को संभालने की ताकत मौजूद सरकार मैं नही है , नंगे हो गए शासन चलाने वाले , अरे ििनतने लोगों को नही सम्भाल सकते तो फिर आप बैठे ही क्यों हो ।
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है भारत मे ?
सरकार की चाट रहे है चाटुकार ओर जनता हॉस्पिटल , शमसान  ओर कब्रिस्तान मैं ।
किसी भी चाटुकार ने मोदी जी जो कॅरोना के सयम्भू विश्वनायक है उनसे नही पूछा कि लाशो के ढेर पे जो आपने 75*80 सीट हासिल कर ली उसका क्या करेंगे ।
विश्व के पहले प्रधान है जो कॅरोना मैं लाखो की भीड़ देख के गदगद हो जाते है , रहा नही गया , मुह से बकार निकल ही गयी ।
सिस्टम के चाटुकार सेलेब्रेटी भी जनता की मौत पर चुप है जानते है सिस्टम के खिलाफ बोलेगे तो बुरा अंजाम होगा ।
सीरम के मालिक पूनावाला जान बचा के लंदन भाग गए , सरकार ने रोका नही लगता है कोई अदृश्य विमान से वे भागे है , अब वे लंदन मैं वेक्सीन बनायेगे , कल कारखाने तो खुले नही , चलता उद्योग भी गायब ।
कोई चाटुकार अब नोकरी , स्टूडेंट एग्जाम , स्वास्थ , की बात नही करता ।
नैतिक पतन कर केवल हिन्दू मुस्लिम ।
वर्ल्ड मैं जब 25 वे नम्वर पे पत्रकारिता के उच्च शिखर पे आसीन ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अखबारों ने देश के प्रधान को घमंडी ओर कॅरोना फैलाने वाला बताया है ,PMO ने तुरंत ही उस अखबार को पत्र लिख दिया , अरे भाई आप कोई ज़ी न्यूज़ , आजतक को थोड़ी पत्र लिखे जो वे डर जायेगे , भारत मे पत्रकारिता का मापदंड काफी नीचे है भारत 180 देशो मैं 140 वे स्थान पे है , भला हो ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अखबारों का , खबर छपते ही वर्ल्ड से दनादन भीख सॉरी मदद आने लगी 
कोई शर्म नही कोई मोत का गम नही कोई सहानभूति नही बस झूठ झूठा जुठाई ।
बिना टिके का टीकाकरण बिना ऑक्सीजन के हस्पताल , सरकार बोलती है सब ठीक है भरपूर ऑक्सीजन ओर दवाई वेक्सीन है ।
घिन आने लगी अब ऐसी सोच पे ।
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

वैतरणी बनी गंगा कोवीड ने मा गंगा को भी ना बख्शा , जानकारों ने बताया कि हिन्दू अपनी आस्था स्वरूप लाशो को गंगा मैं बहा रहे है और गंगा के किनारे दफना भी रहे है ? अब आस्था पर तो सरकारे रोक ना लगा सकती , अब दफनाई गटई लाशो की रेत कुत्ते खुरच रहे है और फिर उनको ----?मतलब की पूरी तरह गंगा को वैतरणी बना दिया गया है ?मगर इतनी मोते कैसे हुई कॅरोना से या उन्हें मारके गंगा मैं फेंक दिया गया ? सरकार बोल रही है दिसम्बर तक सबको वेक्सीन लगा देंगे यहां भी जुमला दिख रहा है क्योंकि दिसम्बर तक वेक्सीनेटेड करने के लिये पूरी जनसख्या  को 30 सितम्बर तक पहला टिका देना होगा , जो की सम्भव नही है। हमेशा की तरह सारे वर्ल्ड की मीडिया ने राहल गांधी के साथ मिलके देश को बदनाम कर दिया  मोतो की सँख्या पे , साथ ही गुजरात के काफी पुराने अखबारों ने भी संख्या धांधली की कथित पोल खोल दी ।पाकिस्तान कि मीडिया तो पूरे विश्व मे प्रोपगंडा मीडिया के रूप मे जानी जाती है , ये हम भी जानते है , पर हम सारे ये नही जानते कि पाकिस्तानी मीडिया स्वतन्त्रा के मामले मे 180 देशो मैं 148 वे स्थान पे है, साथ ही भारत की मीडिया 143 वे स्थान पे है , ओर जिन देशो की मीडिया कथित झूठ दिखा रही है वे वर्ल्ड मैं पहले से पच्चीसवें स्थान पे है ।बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

जब मर रहे थे लोग और सब ग़मगीन थे।राजा के महल फिर भी निर्माणाधीन थे।।गुहार लगा कर के गुजर गई जिंदगियाँ-और सिस्टम के सारे तार तमाशबीन थे।जो गर्दिश के दिनों में जी रहे थे विरोधी-उनके लिए सियासी मौक़े बेहतरीन थे।मिल रही थी साँसें कई गुना दाम देकर-कालाबजारियों के तो वो दिन हसीन थे।मदद करने वाले फ़रिश्तों की क्या कहूँ-वो हारे हुये कितने ही घरों के यक़ीन थे।

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है भारत मे ?दशको पुराना सिर्फ वही सवाल बहुत हुई पट्रोल डीजल की मार अबकी बार जनता को फिर लूट रही ये भी सरकार।लगता है जैसे हम रोज बाल्टी लेके पेट्रोल खरीदने अरब जा रहे है और ताजा दाम के हिसाब से आज दाम तय कर रहे है ।सिर्फ बेवकूफ बनाया जा रहा है जनता को , हम रोज बाल्टी लेके तेल खरीदने नही जाते बल्कि एक तय कीमत पे अवधि कॉन्टेक्ट करते है , कच्चा तेल सप्लाई लेते है ?अफसोस कि बात है कि कॅरोना सिर्फ भारत मे हुआ , ओर पूरे विश्व मे कही भी विकास कार्य नही हो रहे , सभी देश पाषाण युग मे चले गये , इसलिए बाकी देशों को पेट्रोल डीजल के दाम बढ़ाने की आवश्यकता नही , सिर्फ भारत मे ही स्वास्थ सेवाएं बेहतर और विकाश हो रहा , इसलिए सरकार को पैसे अधिक चाहिये ।युवाओ को बोला जा रहा कि आप आत्मनिर्भय बनिये, ओर इधर सरकार अपने खर्चे कैसे चलाये इसकी कोई नीति नही , बस पेट्रोल डीजल के दाम बढाओ ओर मोटा माल अंदर करो ।पारुल खक्कर की आज के भारत पे कविता एक-साथ सब मुर्दे बोले ‘सबकुछ चंगा-चंगा’,सा’ब, तुम्हारे रामराज में शववाहिनी गंगा.ख़तम हुए श्मशान तुम्हारे,ख़तम काष्ठ की बोरी;थके हमारे कंधे सारे,आंखें रह गयीं कोरी;दर-दर जाकर यमदूत खेलें–मौत का नाच बेढंगा.सा’ब, तुम्हारे रामराज में शववाहिनी गंगा.नित्य निरंतर जलती चिताएंराहत मांगें पल-भर;नित्य निरंतर टूटती चूड़ियां,कुटती छाती घर-घर;देख लपटों को फ़िडल बजाते–वाह रे ‘बिल्ला-रंगा’!सा’ब, तुम्हारे रामराज में शववाहिनी गंगा.सा’ब, तुम्हारे दिव्य वस्त्र,दिव्यत् तुम्हारी ज्योति;काश, असलियत लोग समझते,हो तुम पत्थर, ना मोती;हो हिम्मत तो आके बोलो–‘मेरा साहब नंगा’.सा’ब, तुम्हारे रामराज में शववाहिनी गंगा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

अंधेर नगरी चौपट राजा

----------


## sultania

मंहगाई के अग्निपथ पे खड़े भारत मैं अग्निविरो के फायदे की बाते ।
सिर्फ फायदे को बात चल रही भारत मैं कोई महगाई की बात नही कर रहा ।

बाबा रामदेव जी , श्री श्री रविशंकर जी खुले दिल से agniwr बनने के फायदे गिना रहे है ।

वर्तमान सेना के ऑफिसर और भूतपूर्व अधिकारी भरम हटाने मैं देश के लिए फायदे गिनवा रहे है , जिससे की आम जनता को अग्निविर पे कन्फ्यूजन ना रहे ।

श्री मोदी जी , सारे मंत्रीगण , बीजेपी के सारे मुख्यमंत्री उनके मंत्री , भूतपूर्व मंत्री , एमएलए , विधायक , मोहल्ले के नेता , कार्यकर्ता सभी मिलके बहके हुए युवा को agniwir की सार्थक फायदे वाली सच्ची बाते समझा रहे है ।
इधर मीडिया भी इस नेक काम मैं रात दिन लग गई है ।
अग्निवीर के इतने फायदा है की मेरी मांग है आज से फायदा का पर्यायवाची शब्द agniwir होना चाहिए , जैसे मुझे ५०० रुपए फायदा हुआ तो मुझे बोलना चाहिए ५०० रुपया अग्निविर हो गया , जय हो ।

हिंसा भी बहुत हुई , हिंसा किसी ना किसी बहाने से होती ही जा रही है भारत मैं लगता है बड़ा एजेंडा चल 
रहा ।

बिना किसी जांच के युवाओं को उपद्रवी बोला जा रहा है , ट्रेन काफी जलाई गई , पुलिस की मौजूदगी मैं स्टेशन पे तोड़ फोड़ की गई ।

युवा अवस्था के चरम पायदान पे खड़ा मैं ये सोच रहा हु की माचिस से ट्रेन नहीं जल सकती , भारी मात्रा मैं पेट्रोल और केमिकल लगेगे , ये किसी युवा के हाथ मैं किसी भी सीसीटीवी ने कैप्चर नही किया , 
युवा इधर पुश अप कर रहे थे और उधर आंदोलन खत्म करने के लिए देशद्रोही हमारा ही देश जला रहे थे ।

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

हा-हा-हा....

----------


## sultania

[QUOTE=sultania;2400860]मंहगाई के अग्निपथ पे खड़े भारत मैं अग्निविरो के फायदे की बाते ।
सिर्फ फायदे को बात चल रही भारत मैं कोई महगाई की बात नही कर रहा ।

बाबा रामदेव जी , श्री श्री रविशंकर जी खुले दिल से agniwr बनने के फायदे गिना रहे है ।

वर्तमान सेना के ऑफिसर और भूतपूर्व अधिकारी भरम हटाने मैं देश के लिए फायदे गिनवा रहे है , जिससे की आम जनता को अग्निविर पे कन्फ्यूजन ना रहे ।

श्री मोदी जी , सारे मंत्रीगण , बीजेपी के सारे मुख्यमंत्री उनके मंत्री , भूतपूर्व मंत्री , एमएलए , विधायक , मोहल्ले के नेता , कार्यकर्ता सभी मिलके बहके हुए युवा को agniwir की सार्थक फायदे वाली सच्ची बाते समझा रहे है ।
इधर मीडिया भी इस नेक काम मैं रात दिन लग गई है ।
अग्निवीर के इतने फायदा है की मेरी मांग है आज से फायदा का पर्यायवाची शब्द agniwir होना चाहिए , जैसे मुझे ५०० रुपए फायदा हुआ तो मुझे बोलना चाहिए ५०० रुपया अग्निविर हो गया , जय हो ।

हिंसा भी बहुत हुई , हिंसा किसी ना किसी बहाने से होती ही जा रही है भारत मैं लगता है बड़ा एजेंडा चल 
रहा ।

बिना किसी जांच के युवाओं को उपद्रवी बोला जा रहा है , ट्रेन काफी जलाई गई , पुलिस की मौजूदगी मैं स्टेशन पे तोड़ फोड़ की गई ।

युवा अवस्था के चरम पायदान पे खड़ा मैं ये सोच रहा हु की माचिस से ट्रेन नहीं जल सकती , भारी मात्रा मैं पेट्रोल और केमिकल लगेगे , ये किसी युवा के हाथ मैं किसी भी सीसीटीवी ने कैप्चर नही किया , 
युवा इधर पुश अप कर रहे थे और उधर आंदोलन खत्म करने के लिए देशद्रोही हमारा ही देश जला रहे थे ।

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद[/QUOTE

Bumper bharti huyi

----------


## superidiotonline

Ha.. Ha........................

----------

